# Spiele PC für etwa 1500€



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juni 2012)

*Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin moin,

meinen sieben Jahre alten Rechner möchte ich gerne durch einen neuen ersetzen.
Nachdem ich mich nun durch Zeitschriften und Onlineseiten gekämpft habe, um einen Überblick über die mir doch eher unbekannte Materie zu bekommen, würde ich mich über eine Entscheidungshilfe und fachlichen Seegen von euch freuen.

Den PC möchte ich für meine Musiksammlung (hochwertiges 7.1 Soundsystem soll noch folgen), Bluerays (22Zoll Bildschirm), Internet und dank neuer Hardware auch wieder zum Spielen nutzen. Zusätzlich sollte er leise, bis nicht hörbar sein, da mich das momentane gebrumme stört.

Übertakten würde ich das System zumindest in der Garantiezeit nicht, danach wäre ich allerdings für mehr Leistung unter Anleitung von einem Versuch nicht abgeneigt.
Außerdem würde ich mich gerne dran probieren die Teile selbst zusammen zu bauen. Mit einer Anleitung aus dem Forum und eurer Hilfe müsste ich das wohl hinbekommen und dabei vielleicht noch das ein oder andere lernen.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich schon in der engeren Auswahl.


*Prozessor*

Intel Core i7 - 3770K
Intel Core i5 - 3570K

Hier müsste aber doch eigentlich der i5 - 3570K ausreichen oder lohnt sich STM für 100€ Aufpreis wirklich für die Zukunft?


*Prozessor-Kühler*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Thermalright Archon

Hier bin ich einfach nach dem Einkaufsführer und der Lautstärke gegangen. Gibt es da noch etwas zu beachten, zu verbessern?
Im Einkaufsführer steht, dass der HR-02 schwer zu montieren ist, den müsste ich zu hause doch trotzdem montiert bekommen oder?




*Grafikkarte*

Radeon 7970 
VTX3D X-Edition 
MSI Lightning

Geforce 680 GTX 
KFA² EX OC

Geforce 670 GTX 
Asus Direct CU II TOP

Genügend Leistung für die nächsten Jahre müssten alle vier Karten haben. 
Eine Radeon-Karte habe ich noch nie bessen, außerdem sind sie beide lauter als die Geforce-Karten.
Die Asus DC2T ist zwar von der Leistung etwas schwächer als die 680 GTX und die beiden Radeon aber sie ist auch etwa 100€ günstiger, also meiner Meinung nach vom Preisleistungsverhältnis die bessere Wahl.


*Mainboard*

Hier bräuchte ich noch mal eine Aufklärung über die ganzen Anschlüsse/Schnittstellen was worüber angeschlossen wird.
Dann kann ich über Geizhals noch mal suchen und mich über die dort angezeigten Mainboards schlau machen. Ich habe noch mal angeführt, was an den Rechner angeschlossen wird. 



PCI/PCIe 

Grafikkarte 
Soundkarte (sofern der Onboardchip nicht reicht)
SATA 6Gb/s 

2x Festplatte 3,5 Zoll (eine Nachrüstmöglichkeit) 
1x SSD (Gehäuse NZXT H2 mit SSD Hot-Swap braucht noch ein extra Anschluss?!) 
1x Blueray Laufwerk (abspielen und DvDs brennen)
USB 2.0 / 3.0 



Der Unterschied zwischen intern und externen Anschlüssen ist mir hier nicht ganz klar. Meint extern Frontanschlüsse und intern Gehäuserückseite? 

4x Externe USB 2.0 Festplatten 
1x Maus 
1x Tastatur 
2x bei Bedarf
Damit die Festplatten nicht dauerhaft mit dem PC verbunden sind, habe ich das momentan über einen USB-Hub angeschlossen, so könnten hier auch Steckplätze gespart werden. 


Audio 

hochwertiges 7.1 System

*SSD*

Samsung SSD 830 128GB

Eine schnellere habe ich nicht finden können. Was würdet ihr eigentlich alles auf die SSD laden? Das Betriebssystem sollte drauf, damit der Rechner flott läuft und dann kann ich doch eigentlich noch häufig genutzte Programme drauf installieren?!
Mit Ivy Bridge ist doch SSD Caching möglich. Der Unterschied zu einer normalen SSD besteht dann darin, dass beim Caching die SSD als „Arbeitsspeicher“ genutzt wird? Also dort die am häufigsten genutzt Daten gespeichert werden und nicht ganze Programme?


*Festplatte 3,5 Zoll*

Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB

Ich hatte letztens gelesen, dass die Ausfallrate steigt, jegrößer die Festplatte ist. Würdet ihr deshalb eine oder zwei kleinere kaufen?!


*Blueraylaufwerk*

LG BH10LS38 Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » optische Laufwerke » LG BH10LS38 5,25 Zoll SATA - black
Habt ihr andere Vorschläge, schneller oder leiser?


*Netzteil*

Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W

Mehr als 600 Watt sollten doch slebst wenn ich später Übertakte nicht zu stande kommen oder doch?
Habt ihr eventuell noch einen Link, mit einigen Tests oder Empfehlung?




*Gehäuse*

Lian Li 6B Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-6B Midi-Tower - gedämmt 
NZXT H2 Midi-Tower Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT H2 Midi-Tower - black
Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - gedämmt
Momentan gefällt mir das NZXT H2 am besten. Hättet ihr eine mögliche Alternative?




In diesem Sinne habt ein schönes Wochenende und schon jetzt danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Zum Spielen reicht der i5 völlig aus: Test: Intel

Kühler würde ich den Macho HR-02 nehmen.

Graka würde ich eine GTX670 nehmen, die ist nur unwesentlich langsamer als eine GTX680. Mit einer HD7970 machst Du aber auch nix verkehrt (Sapphire HD7970 X-OC wäre meine erste Wahl).

Board könntest Du ein Asrock Z77 Pro4. Wenn Du viel Wert auf hochwertigen Sound legst, und auch hochwertige Peripherigeräte hast, würde ich immer eine Soundkarte einbauen, z.B. die Asus Xonar DX 7.1

Auf die SSD sollte Windows und die am häufigsten genutzten Programme und Spiele. SSD Caching ist fürn Arsch, lieber gleich alle wichtigen Sachen auf die SSD zu installieren ist besser.

Die Ausfallraten von HDD's steigen mit der Kapazität, das ist richtig.

Beim Laufwerk solltest Du darauf achten, dass Du die retail Variante kaufst, falls Du noch eine Abspielsoftware für  BluRays brauchst.

Für den Rechner reicht auch die 480 Watt Variante des Netzteils völlig aus, auch fürs Übertakten: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-670/10/

Gehäuse kannst Du Dir auch mal das anidées AI6B Black anschauen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Softys Vorschläge wie immer sehr gut


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Vielen dank Softy für die fixe Antwort, das sieht doch alles sehr schick aus,
hatte gestern zum Antworten aber leider keine Zeit mehr.
Einige Fragen hätte ich da allerdings noch.

*Prozessor*
Intel Core i5 - 3570K

*Prozessor-Kühler*
Thermalright HR-02 Macho

*Grafikkarte* 
Geforce 670 GTX - Asus Direct CU II TOP

*Mainboard*
Asrock Z77 Pro 4

Was hälst du/ihr von den folgenden Mainboards? Wären die für mein Gebrauch einfach überdimensioniert und teuer
oder würde sich da die Mehrinvestition lohnen und in der Qualität der Bauteile und Funktion niederschlagen?

Habe die drei mal aus dem Test der PCGH 06/2012.

MSI Z77A-GD65
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Asus P8Z77-V Pro

(Im ersten Posting steht nochmal was alles angeschlossen werden soll.)

*SSD*

Samsung SSD 830 128GB

*Festplatte 3,5 Zoll*

Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB

Würdet ihr eine große oder lieber zwei kleine Platten kaufen?

Wo besteht der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Festplatten?
Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB (Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST33000651AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) und Seagate Barracuda 3TB (Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD3000200) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
von den 80€ Preisdifferenz abgesehen?

*Blueraylaufwerk*

LG BH10LS38 Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » optische Laufwerke » LG BH10LS38 5,25 Zoll SATA - black
Habt ihr andere Vorschläge, schneller oder leiser?

*Netzteil*

Be quiet Straight Power E9 480W





*Gehäuse* 

Lian Li 6B Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-6B Midi-Tower - gedämmt
NZXT H2 Midi-Tower Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT H2 Midi-Tower - black
Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - gedämmt
Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower, black - gedämmt
Dank dir Softy für das Case, ist definitiv eine Option für mich.
Hast du/ihr Erfahrung mit den gedämmten Gehäusen von Caseking? Wie ist das beim Übertakten später mit der Abwärme funktioniert das dann noch oder habe ich dann eine Fußheizung für den Winter?

*Arbeitsspeicher!!*

Den habe ich total vergessen Worauf sollte ich da eigentlich achten? Wenn ich mir andere Empfehlungen ansehe sollten 8GB reichen.


Einen schönen Abend euch allen.

PS: Power_to_the_Ground, dir natürlich auch vielen dank für das schnelle Bestätigen von Softys guten Ratschlägen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Könntest du die Standard Schrftart lassen? Deine kann ich kaum lesen weil sie so klein ist.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Jetzt wo du es sagst stimmt ihr schreibt irgendwie größer. An der Schriftart habe ich meines Wissens aber garnicht rumgespielt.
Ich hoffe so ist es jetzt besser, habe beides nochmal geändert.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Jetzt hast du es größer gemacht. 

Einfach nichts machen. Nur tippen. Das mache ich auch und dann sieht mein Post eben so aus. Das ist Standard.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du die Standard Schrftart lassen? Deine kann ich kaum lesen weil sie so klein ist.


 
Bei mir ist sie größer.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist sie größer.


 
Weil er sie inzwischen geändert hat.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> *Arbeitsspeicher!!*
> 
> Den habe ich total vergessen Worauf sollte ich da eigentlich achten? Wenn ich mir andere Empfehlungen ansehe sollten 8GB reichen.
> 
> ...


 
Beim Arbeitsspeicher nur darauf achte, dass eine Spannung von höchstens 1,5 Volt angeben ist, da die CPU sonst belastet wird und höchstwahrscheinlich die Lebenszeit der CPU damit verkürzt wird.

Auch sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass du einen RAM mit der Bezeichnung "LP" bzw. "Low Profile" wählst. - Dieser hat keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit CPU-Kühlern.

Dir auch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Beim Arbeitsspeicher nur darauf achte, dass eine Spannung von höchstens 1,5 Volt angeben ist, da die CPU sonst belastet wird und höchstwahrscheinlich die Lebenszeit der CPU damit verkürzt wird.
> 
> Auch sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass du einen RAM mit der Bezeichnung "LP" bzw. "Low Profile" wählst. - Dieser hat keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit CPU-Kühlern.
> 
> Dir auch einen schönen Abend.


 Und maximal DDR3-1600, alles darüber macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

*Arbeitsspeicher*
Ich habe da nach euren Angaben mal bei Geizhals gesucht und mit aus der Juni-Übersicht bedient.

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was meint ihr dazu?


Wäre super, wenn sich jemandn och zu den anderen Fragen äußern könnte.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Kauf dir die Ares.
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welche anderen Fragen? Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die hier meinte ich.

*Mainboard
*Asrock Z77 Pro 4

Was hälst du/ihr von den folgenden Mainboards? Wären die für mein Gebrauch einfach überdimensioniert und teuer
oder würde sich da die Mehrinvestition lohnen und in der Qualität der Bauteile und Funktion niederschlagen?

Habe die drei mal aus dem Test der PCGH 06/2012.

MSI Z77A-GD65
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Asus P8Z77-V Pro

(Im ersten Posting steht nochmal was alles angeschlossen werden soll.)


*Festplatte 3,5 Zoll

*Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB

Würdet ihr eine große oder lieber zwei kleine Platten kaufen?

Wo besteht der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Festplatten?
Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB (Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST33000651AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) und Seagate Barracuda 3TB (Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD3000200) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
von den 80€ Preisdifferenz abgesehen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das Asrock Z77 Pro4 reicht eigentlich.
Das Asus Z77 V Pro kostet sehr viel mehr. 
Achte einfach auf die Ausstattung und kaufe das was du wirklich brauchst.

Ich würde lieber kleinere Platten kaufen. Du kannst 8 Sata Geräte anschließen. Wieso also nicht nutzen?

Das weiß ich nicht. Aber 6GB/s Schnittstelle bei HDD ist sinnfrei. Eine HDD schafft gerade mal so Sata 1.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Ares.
> G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Das von "ich111" angesprochene Low Profile haben die aber nicht oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


Dann werde ich mich morgen nochmal ums Mainboard, die Festplatte kümmern und eine Entscheidung zum Gehäuse treffen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Ares sind auch Low Profil. Die Ares sind die gleichen RAM wie die Ripjaws nur eben mit anderen Kühlkörpern. Eben kleineren. Die Ares passen unter jedem Kühler.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein, bei vielen Modulen steht das Low Profile einfach nicht dabei. Low Profile bedeutet einfach, dass der Kühlkörper nicht/kaum über den eigentlichen Speicher hinausragt


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Achso, macht Sinn.^^

Ich werd nun pennen gehen müssen, morgen ist noch arbeiten angesagt.
Danke euch und ich würde mich morgen dann nochmal melden, wenn ich etwas weiter bin. Hoffe dann ist das ganze
bald fertig und von euch abgesegnet. Dann noch bestellen und ich hoffe ich bekomme den Bastelkrams gepackt.^^


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin ich habe jetzt nochmal rumgeguckt und durch gerechnet

So schaut der momentane Stand der Dinge aus.

*Prozessor*
Intel Core i5 - 3570K (210€)

*Prozessor-Kühler*
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (35€)

*Grafikkarte* 
Geforce 670 GTX - Asus Direct CU II TOP (420€)

*Mainboard*
Asrock Z77 Pro 4 (100€)

*SSD*
Samsung SSD 830 128GB (100€)

*Festplatte 3,5 Zoll*
Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB (240€)
Seagate Barracuda 3TB (140€)
(Die Preisdifferenz verstehe ich wirklich nicht.)
Western Digital Caviar Green
Western Digital AV-GP

Hier werde ich wohl zu 2x 2TB greifen, da guck ich jetzt noch was mir preislich passt und was die Zugriffszeiten/Transferraten sagen.

*Blueraylaufwerk*
LG BH10LS38 (70€)

*Netzteil*
Be quiet Straight Power E9 480W (80€)


*Gehäuse* 

Lian Li 6B Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-6B Midi-Tower - gedämmt
NZXT H2 Midi-Tower Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT H2 Midi-Tower - black
Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - gedämmt
Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower gedämmt Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower, black - gedämmt
*Arbeitsspeicher!!*
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600 (50€)






*Hier noch zwei Fragen*

*1) zum Mainboard*

Ich wollte bei Geizhals nochmal nach nem Board suchen nur steige ich durch die ganzen Schnittstellen und Anschlüsse beim besten Willen nicht durch. Kann mir da jemand nochmal weiter helfen.


PCI/PCIe dort schließe ich doch dann folgendes an...

Grafikkarte 
Soundkarte (sofern der Onboardchip nicht reicht)
Heißt, ich brauche 2x PCIe 3.0 ? oder reicht da 1x PCIe 3.0 für die Grafikkarte und 1x PCIe 2.0?

Außerdem ist mir unklar, was mit internen und externen Anschlüssen gemeint ist? Wie am anfang schon gefragt, meint extern an der Gehäuserückwand? Was meint dann intern? z.B. USB wofür brauch ich dort interne Anschlüsse? Sorry aber da blicke ich nicht durch.



SATA 6Gb/s hier muss doch folgendes angeschlossen werden...

2x Festplatte 3,5 Zoll (eine Nachrüstmöglichkeit) 
1x SSD + Gehäuse NZXT H2 mit SSD Hot-Swap braucht noch ein extra Anschluss? 
1x Blueray Laufwerk (Bluerays abspielen und DvDs brennen)
Hier benötige ich doch sicher nicht jeweils eine SATA 6Gb/s Schnittstelle oder? Was reicht wofür?



USB 2.0 / 3.0 

4x Externe USB 2.0 Festplatten
1x Maus 
1x Tastatur 
2x bei Bedarf
Wie beim PCIe schon geschrieben der Unterschied zwischen intern und extern ist mir schleiderhaft

Audio ist mir soweit klar, da kommt dann später das Soundsystem dran oder es läuft über eine extra Soundkarte


*2) Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Verbesserung oder Vorschläge?*


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

1. Das Pro4 ist schon i.O. Da kannst du Grafikkarte und Soundkarte einbauen.
2. Das Board hat 2x Sata 6GB/s im Chipsatz. Die sind beschriftet. Da kommt die SSD ran. Die HDD kannst du an einen Sata 2 Port anschließen ebenso wie das Laufwerk. Kabel sind beim Board dabei.
3. Extern sind die USB A Anschüsse am Panel. Also wie du es von USB gewohnt bist. Intern bedeutet dass du einen 20 Pin Stecker vom Case einstecken kannst um USB 3 auch am Case nutzen zu können.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Super danke!

Bitte nicht falschverstehen, das Pro4 wird gut sein, sonst hättet ihr es mir nicht empfohlen, da trau ich euch schon.
Ich habe nur gerne in Ansätzen eine Ahnung von dem was ich mache und kann es nachvollziehen.^^

Bestellen würdet ihr über Hardwareversand/Alternate?
Habe ich das irgendwo richtig aufgeschnappt, wenn ich über Geizhals suche und dann über Hardwareversand bestelle ist es etwas günstiger?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst auch ein anderes Board nehmen.
Das Gigabyte z.B.
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Da ich euren Gedanken mit den Schnittstellen etc. nun so etwas folgen kann werde ich da nochmal gucken aber das sollte so schon wie du sagtest in Ordnung sein.

Ich habe gerade bei Hardwareversand nach der Grafikkarte geguckt und dort ist sie einmal für 407,95€ und 419,12€ gelistet.
Zweitere momentan nicht erhältlich. Hab ich den unterschied wieder übersehen?

Beim Prozessor ähnliches, aber die "Tray" Version ist einige Euros teuer warum?


Wenn ich den Rechner sowieso selber zusammen baue, kann ich die Teile eigentlich doch auch dort kaufen, wo sie am günstigsten sind. Allerdings wird es dann bei einem Problem oder Defekt etwas schwierig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hast du mal den Link zu den Karten?
Nimm bei der CPU die Boxed Version.

Du kannst da kaufen wo du günstiger bei weg kommst.
Wenn etwas defekt ist spielt das keine Rolle. Einfach dort umtauschen wo du gekauft hast.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Beim Gehäuse kannst Du auch einmal dieses anschauen Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland .

Gruß


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok dann werde ich mich mal durch suchen, hoffe ich bekomme die Grafikkarte überhaupt irgendwo noch zu einem humanen Preis.
Hast natürlich recht, wäre doch auch der Fall, wenn ich alle Teile bei einem Händler kaufe....laufen tut der Rechner dann so oder so nicht.....

Hier der Link hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Der Link nützt mir nichts.
Verlinke mal die beiden Karten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sorry hab ich mir fast gedacht.
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59187/ASUS+GTX670-DC2-2GD5%2C+GeForce+GTX+670%2C+2048MB+DDR5.article

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048...2T-2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article

Danke Adi, das hatte ich auch schon im Auge, hast du das selbst daheim stehen? Wie ist da die Geräuschdämmung?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die T ist werksübertaktet und kostet daher mehr.

Ob man die Übertaktung spürt: 
Aber wenn du die T kaufst, verlierst du keine Garantie, da sie schon übertaktet ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die eine ist die normal Asus DCII und das andere ist die TOP Version mit etwas höherem Takt.
Da die normale lieferbar ist würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

War ja klar übersehen -.-

Lieber wäre mir dann allerdings die Werksübertaktung.

Ich werde dann jetzt mal nach den Preisen suchen und mich bei Fragenn ochmal melden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen wie ich das Festplatten "problem" löse


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Auch die normale DCII ist schon übertaktet. Die Top nur eben noch etwas mehr. Aber das macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, das Fractal Design Define R3 habe ich hier rumstehen. Den Hecklüfter habe ich mit der beiliegenden Lüftersteuerung etwas gedrosselt.
Als Unterbau habe ich das Gigabyte Z77-D3H gewählt mit 3570K und HD6870.
Gekühlt wird das ganze durch einen bequiet shadow rock pro sr1.
Niedrige Temps und seeeehr leise.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ist das Define R3 eigentlich komplett aus Metall/Alu oder ist die Fronttür aus Plastik?

Weiss das auch jemand zum NZXT H2 ??


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Fronttür und der dahinterliegende Rahmen sind aus Plastik, der Rest aus Metall.
Das Ganze ist auch ordentlich verarbeitet. Die Staubfilter möchte ich nicht mehr vermissen.
Ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden.
Vom NZXT H2 habe ich keine Ahnung.

Gruß


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hat jemand noch eine Festplatten Idee?

Ich bin mir hier wie so oft unsicher.

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - Test - CHIP Online
Die Zugriffszeiten von 16s beim Lesen und 15s beim Schreiben sind die wirklich schlimm?
Der Preis für die 3TB gefällt mir.


Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB oder 3TB
Western Digital AV-GP 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EURS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (2TB)
Western Digital AV-GP 3000GB, SATA II (WD30EURS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (3TB)
Sind vom Preis auch sehr nett. Leider finde ich dazu keine Tests oder Angaben zu Zugriffszeiten...


Beim Gehäuse schwanke ich nun zwischen dem

Fractal Disign Define R3 Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Anidees AI-6B Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower, black - gedämmt
Das NZXT H2 habe ich jetzt verworfen, nach dem ich mich mit den Kundenbewertung bei Caseking nochmal näher beschäftigt habe.

Hat eventuell jemand noch praktische Erfahrung, was die Verarbeitung und die Dämmung angeht?

Danke dir Adi für die Info, das klingt doch sehr gut, bei dem Preis.


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das Fractal ist, auch in hinsicht auf deine Fragen, Spitze, zum anidees kann ich nix sagen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das soll auch was taugen, was man so hört


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok das Gehäuse wird dann eine Bauchentscheidung.
Von der Optik finde ich das Anidees besser, sparen könnte ich aber mit dem Define R3....

Und die Festplatten?!
Hat jemand ein paar Zugriffszeiten?!


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Zugriffszeiten sind eigentlich nicht so aussagekräftig. Solange Du eine Platte mit 7200rpm nimmst, sind die alle in etwa gleich schnell. Einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Danke Softy!

Ok dann kann ich die aufgeführten Platten ja alle knicken.^^


Oder funktioniert es mit den 7.200rpm auch mit dem IntelliPower bei den WD Green Festplatten, drehen die dann auch auf 7.200rpm hoch?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

WD hält sich da eher bedeckt mit der IntelliPower  

Festplatten über 1000GB sind mir eh suspekt  Die Ausfallraten steigen da deutlich an: Components returns rates (5) (page 6: Hard drives) - BeHardware


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Jede Festplatte kann mal ausfallen


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Aber bei größeren ist es wahrscheinlicher, Mr. Klug*******


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Tja, die Ausfallrate ist mir bekannt.

Allerdings finde ich die 1TB Festplatten einfach nur teuer.....


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Stimmt auch wider, kannst ja auf dein Glück hoffen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Tja, die Ausfallrate ist mir bekannt.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die 1TB Festplatten einfach nur teuer.....


 Eben. Da ist ein kaum vorhandener Aufpreis da auch zu 3tb nicht, deswegen ueberlege ich auch schon mir eine 3Tb Platte zuzulegen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Eben. Da ist ein kaum vorhandener Aufpreis da auch zu 3tb nicht, deswegen ueberlege ich auch schon mir eine 3Tb Platte zuzulegen


 
Womit möchtest du die denn voll bekommen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Filme


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Was wären denn die Folgen, wenn die Platte keine 7.200rpm hat? Langsamere Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit?! Ist die dann auch wirklich so gravierend?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Was wären denn die Folgen, wenn die Platte keine 7.200rpm hat? Langsamere Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit?! Ist die dann auch wirklich so gravierend?


 
Ja sie wäre langsamer mit z.B. 5900er, aber nicht gravierend viel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sie wäre etwas langsamer, was man aber nur bemerken würde wenn si nonstop daten transferieren würde


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn die Filme erstmal drauf sind ist ja alles in Ordnung und das kann auch gerne etwas dauern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

stimmt läuft ja alles im hintergrund


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst ja mal hier Vergleichsvideos anschauen: 5400 rpm vs 7200 rpm - YouTube

Als Datengrab für Filme reichen natürlich 5400rpm völlig aus. Als System und Spieleplatte würde ich zu 7200rpm greifen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok dann wird es wohl eine mit 7.200rpm sein müssen. Allerdings kostet die 2TB Platten dann 160€ aufwärts.....


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Vom Preis brauchbar finde ich die beiden hier noch

Western Digital AV-GP 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EURS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wenn 5.400-7.200rpm angegeben sind müsste das doch passen oder sollte sie konsequent mit 7.200rpm laufen?

Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EARS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
zum Intellipower finde ich leider auch nix.
Aber den Test habe ich gefunden und finde das Ergebnis garnicht so schlecht.
Test: Western Digital WD20EARS

Um die Verfügbarkeit der Asus GTX 670 DC2T stehts echt schlecht -_-
Und ohne "T" für 10€ weniger will ich auch nicht.....


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

dann nimm doch 2 1TB HDDs, die dürften so 140€ kosten


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Um die Verfügbarkeit der Asus GTX 670 DC2T stehts echt schlecht -_-
> Und ohne "T" für 10€ weniger will ich auch nicht.....



Ob Du die normale oder die werksseitig übertaktete Version nimmst, spielt keine Rolle. Einen Unterschied beim Spielen merkt man eh nicht, der ist nur in Benchmarks spürbar.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Guten Morgen,

Die Festplatten im 1TB Segment sind mit 64MB Cache nur ab 90€ aufwärts zu finden.
Samsung hat zwei Platten für 70€
Sind die 64MB Cache pflicht wie die 7.200rpm?
Wenn ich die Funktion des Cache richtig verstanden habe ist das eine art Zwischenspeicher, der zur Folge hat, das geschriebene oder geladene Daten schneller ins System gelangen. Also eher 64MB?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Einen Unterschied zwischen 32MB und 64MB Cache wirst Du nicht merken, das ist völlig egal.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So ich glaube ich bin dann soweit fertig und werde die Tage folgendes bestellen.
Möchte jemand noch zum Schluss das ganze absegnen? 


*Grafikkarte: (420€)*
Asus Direct CU II TOP (DC2T) 
ich hoffe ich treibe irgendwo noch eine DC2T Version für einen akzeptablen Preis auf.

*Prozessor: (210€)*
Core i5 - 3570K

*Prozessorkühler: (35€)*
Thermalright HR-02 Macho

*Mainboard: (105€)*
Asrock Z77 Pro 4

*Arbeitsspeicher: (50€)*
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600

*Netzteil: (80€)*
Be quiet Straight Power E9 480W

*Festplatte 3,5 Zoll: (75 /100€)*
Seagate Barracuda 7200 ohne XT in 1TB oder 2TB

*SSD: (110€)*
Samsung SSD 830 128GB

*Blueraylaufwerk: (70€)*
LG BH10LS38

*Gehäuse: (140€)*
Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower - gedämmt
eventuell wird es kurzfristig doch noch ein Define R3

Macht zusammen ein Preis von etwa 1.320€.
Ist sogar günstiger gewoden als erwartet dank euch!


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Meinen Segen hast Du, sehr schöne Zusammenstellung  --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Passt alles so, als HDD kannst du alles nehmen, da das System ja eh auf der SSD ist


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das System schon, nur will ich auf Musik oder einen Film keine gefühlten 20Sekunden warten.^^

Siehe Softys Youtube-Link.

Sollten noch Probleme oder Fragen auftreten würde ich euch gern nochmal um Hilfe bitte, was wohl spätestens beim Zusammenbauen der Fall sein sollte. Oder wenn Wartezeit auf die Teile zu lange wird.


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit schon das Handbuch vom Mainboard runterladen und ein bisschen schmökern 

Oder Dich ggf. ins OC einlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Das System schon, nur will ich auf Musik oder einen Film keine gefühlten 20Sekunden warten.^^
> 
> Siehe Softys Youtube-Link.
> 
> Sollten noch Probleme oder Fragen auftreten würde ich euch gern nochmal um Hilfe bitte, was wohl spätestens beim Zusammenbauen der Fall sein sollte. Oder wenn Wartezeit auf die Teile zu lange wird.


Programme landen normalerweise eh auf der SSD


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wird gemacht Softy.



ich111 schrieb:


> Programme landen normalerweise eh auf der SSD



Recht hast du. Aber verzögert sich das ganze nicht auch dann? Die eigentlichen Daten liegen doch auf der HDD?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn du das Programm auf der ssd installierst dann ist es auch auf der ssd und nicht auf der HDD


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Beim Abspielen von Filmen, oder Anschauen von Bildern ist die HDD egal, da reicht natürlich auch eine HDD mit 5400 Schleudertouren.

Windows, Office und die am häufigsten genutzten Programme und Spiele sollten auf die SSD.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ein Filmchen oder ein Lied wird auch nicht besser nur weil sich die HDD schneller dreht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Doch wenn dei HDD schöne Kratz geräusche macht hat man sogar einen Background DJ
Nein mal im ernst fuer FIlme und Mucke reicht ne stinknormale HDD


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein mal im ernst fuer FIlme und Mucke reicht ne stinknormale HDD


 
Solange wie SSD's nicht 20 Cent der GB kosten sind HDD's Pflicht für jemanden, der Videos aufnimmt oder schneidet.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Schön das ihr euren Spaß habt


Ich habe gerade mal die Festplattengröße in meinem momentanen Rechner angeguckt und mich arg gewundert.^^
Hatte sie größer in Erinnerung.....sind nur 200GB.

Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich dann die größere Samsung SSD mit 256GB nehme.
Dann würden Betriebssystem, Programme, Musiksammlung und das eine oder andere Spiel draufpassen.
Die HDD werde ich aber trotzdem drin lassen, dachte nur, was bringts ein schnelles Programm zu haben, wenn dieses nur langsam auf die Daten zu greifen kann die es nutzen soll.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Finde ich auch


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wie ist das eigentlich, ich kann mir ja die anderen Teile liefern lassen und zusammen bauen.
Da die Grafikkarte wohl noch auf sich warten läßt, könnte ich den Rechner schon zusammen schrauben, laufen tut er ja auch ohne Grafikkarte. Dann könnte ich mir die Kisten schon mal einrichten und wenn alles fertig ist kommt die DC2T ins Haus und ich könnte Zocken. Andersrum würde das Einrichten des Rechners wohl drunter leiden.^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Willst du die IGp nutzen?
Kannsz du nochmal den Prozzi und das mb posten (bin zu faul es rauszusuchen)


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Asrock Z77 Pro4
i5 3570k eine Seite zurück springen dauert lange oder^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja mit denm dürfte das gehen
Kannst schon so machen wenn du willst


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Solltest du eine lagernde DC2T sehen, kannst du mir das ja flüstern


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nimm doch die normale, bei Bedarf kannst Du die ja selbst übertakten: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Nimm doch die normale, bei Bedarf kannst Du die ja selbst übertakten: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
das wäre auch ne möglcihkeit, wenn du keinen Bammel davor hast


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich weiss Softy, nur finde ich das schade für weniger Leistung das gleiche Geld auf den Tisch zu legen.
Ich würde mich erst nach der Garantie ans Übertakten wagen.

Sind DC2 und DC2T denn komplett identisch? Also von der Werksübertaktung mit Garantie abgesehen oder könnte man aus der DC2T noch mehr Leistung herausholen als aus der DC2?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die sind meines wissens schon identisch


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Es gibt immer mal wieder Gerüchte, dass die Chips selektiert werden, also bessere Chips für die werksseitig übertakteten genommen werden. Aber ich glaube, das ist Blödsinn. Der Aufwand wäre da viel zu hoch. 

Du kannst einen guten Chip bei der normalen Version der Karte erwischen, aber auch eine Krücke bei der werkseitig übertakteten Version, die gerade mal die werksseitige Übertaktung packt. Das ist Glückssache.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

wenn sie nichts taugt kann man sie ja einschicken und ne neue verlangen


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Achso und ich dachte ich kaufe ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt

Ist aber ein ganz schön teures Lotto


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das ist doch hochwertig


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst einen guten Chip bei der normalen Version der Karte erwischen, aber auch eine Krücke bei der werkseitig übertakteten Version, die gerade mal die werksseitige Übertaktung packt. Das ist Glückssache.



außer dubekommst die Krücke^^


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Übertakten ist immer einiges drin, weil di einfach zu 100% sicher gehen wollen, dass die Karte @Stock läuft


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

hat man ja bei manchen gesehen die dann in bf3 bildfehler hatten mit custom oc karten


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> hat man ja bei manchen gesehen die dann in bf3 bildfehler hatten mit custom oc karten


BF3 ist aber schon ne ordentliche Zicke   Es lohnt sich also nicht Custom OC zu kaufen, weil die auch nicht besser laufen als selbst übertaktete


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

manche schon manche nicht, glaube as problem hatte vorwiegend giga


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin ich noch mal.^^


Bei den Festplattenbewertung auf Geizhals lese ich leider immer wieder das die Platten relativ "laut" arbeiten.

Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
Seagate Barracuda 7200 ohne XT 2TB

Bei dieser hier nicht, die ist allerdings auch noch eine Ecke teurer.
Seagate Barracuda XT 2TB


Es soll ein leises System werden und da sollt die olle Festplatte jetzt nicht aus der Reihe tanzen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Festplatten sind alle gleich laut. Die Magnetplatte dreht sich nun mal.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ein Kühlerpropeller dreht sich auch.......


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Willst du das etwa vergleichen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

das kann man nicht vergleichen


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein  

Aber mich hat es halt verwirrt, dass einige dort geschrieben haben diese oder jene würde so laut klicken und klacken pfeifen. Sowas muss nicht sein


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Jeder empfindet das anders. Mich stört das leise Knattern der HDD nicht. Dann weiß ich wenigstens dass sie noch nicht kaputt sind.
Was ich aber immer empfehlen kann ist das Abschalten der HDD bei wenig Last zu deaktivieren. Das stört nämlich gewaltig wenn die HDD erst anlaufen muss wenn du Daten haben willst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

also ich höre meine nicht mal


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also fällt dieGreen Version der WD raus, dort kann man das nicht deaktivieren soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das mit dem Deaktivieren machst du in den Energieoptionen von Windows und hat nichts mit den HDD zu tun.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Stimmt habe ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Stimmt habe ich auch schon gemacht


 
Ist auch zu empfehlen.
Ist echt störend. Du hängst im Internet rum und willst dann auf die HDD zugreifen und hörst erst mal 5 Sekunden lang zu wie sie anläuft. Dann klackt das herrlich dass du denkst sie geht gerade kaputt  und dann kannst du auf die Daten zugreifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich hasse wartezeiten wenn ich darauf warten muss und nichts anderes zu tuen habe


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich auch, meine (Samsung SpinpointF5, 1Tb) ist recht laut, man kann sie ja noch entkoppeln Das hat was gebracht


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Entkoppler sind doch nur was für Schattenparker, Sitzpinkler und Sockenbügler.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder empfindet das anders. Mich stört das leise Knattern der HDD nicht. Dann weiß ich wenigstens dass sie noch nicht kaputt sind.
> Was ich aber immer empfehlen kann ist das Abschalten der HDD bei wenig Last zu deaktivieren. Das stört nämlich gewaltig wenn die HDD erst anlaufen muss wenn du Daten haben willst.


Da hast du recht, da wartet man dann 5 Sekunden und denkt, dass der Rechner hängt.
Ich höre meine entkoppelte Spinpoint F3 (nach Softyart mit Gummiband: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html) nur bei Zugriffen ganz leise



coroc schrieb:


> Ich auch, meine (Samsung SpinpointF5, 1Tb) ist  recht laut, man kann sie ja noch entkoppeln Das hat was  gebracht


 Ich wusste nicht, dass es schon die F5 gibt


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok ich hoffe ich komme morgen dazu den Krams zu bestellen, dann evtl. auch die DC2.....

Ein schönen Abend


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Entkoppler sind doch nur was für Schattenparker, Sitzpinkler und Sockenbügler.


 Sagst du! Ich habs a la Softy gemacht Er sollte es ma patentieren lassen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das liegt auch daran dass Softys Case nicht das beste ist um HDDs ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Was hat er denn fuer ein Case?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich glaube das Midgard


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

das ist generell nicht das beste


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wird Zeit dass Softy mal aufrüstet. Nur die Grafikkarte reicht nicht mehr.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Willst du ihm jetzt noch den 3930 unterjubeln?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

jup und ne zweite 690 am besten auch noch ein schönes LianLi


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein aber ein CPU Upgrade kann nicht schaden. Ebenso neues Case und mehr RAM.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein aber ein CPU Upgrade kann nicht schaden. Ebenso neues Case und mehr RAM.


 
das kann nie Schaden


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wasserkühlung würde schon reichen damit die CPU dauerhaft bei 4,8GHz laufen kann.
Aber ein neues Case ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mit dem Case bin ich dabei
Aber du bist doch selber immer so gegen WaKüs


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein aber ein CPU Upgrade kann nicht schaden. Ebenso neues Case und mehr RAM.


Der 2500k reißt noch genug, der bleibt auch bei mir noch einige Zeit drin


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

mein i7 bleib auch noch ein bissschen, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, wird getaktet


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Mit dem Case bin ich dabei
> Aber du bist doch selber immer so gegen WaKüs



Ist ja auch nicht meine WaKü. 



ich111 schrieb:


> Der 2500k reißt noch genug, der bleibt auch bei mir noch einige Zeit drin


 
Bau mal eine GTX 690 ein. Dann wirst du merken dass der 2500k schon zu knabbern hat genug Antriebsleistung zu entwickeln.
Hier musst du takten. Und das geht mit Wakü eben besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht meine WaKü.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War ja klar anderen Leuten gerne empfehlen, aber selber nicht nehmen wollen?
Dafür reicht aber auch ein guter Luftkühler


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Luftkühler reicht für kurzfristigen Takt aber nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> War ja klar anderen Leuten gerne empfehlen, aber selber nicht nehmen wollen?
> Dafür reicht aber auch ein guter Luftkühler


 
Threshold findet eine Luftkühlung durch ein Unglück besser. - Ich finde eine Wasserkühlung eben besser. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Wenn man den PC nicht alleine lässt, ist eine Wasserkühlung eine feine Sache. So kann man immerhin die ganze Zeit im Auge behalten, ob etwas negatives passiert. - Hoffen wir es aber mal nicht.

Der Luftkühler wäre allerdings im Gegensatz zum, sagen wir mal, be quiet! Dark Rock 2 wesentlich lauter. - Sofern die CPU nicht auf einem 120/140er gekühlt wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja schonklar dafür kostet sie auch deutlich weniger


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ein guter Luftkühler ist schon leise und mit Ivy oder Sandy hat er auch nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja schonklar dafür kostet sie auch deutlich weniger


 
Abgesehen davon, dass ein Luftkühler nur Lüfter und Radiator ist, ist der Preis für eine Wasserkühlung vollkommen legitim.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ein Luftkühler nur Lüfter und Radiator ist, ist der Preis für eine Wasserkühlung vollkommen legitim.


 
Das sieht jeder anders


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ein Luftkühler nur Lüfter und Radiator ist, ist der Preis für eine Wasserkühlung vollkommen legitim.


 
Das kommt immer darauf an. Wenn eine Wakü 500€ kostet aber nur ein paar Prozent besser ist als ein 60€ Luftkühler ist das so eine Sache.
Genauso könntest du dann sagen dass auch ein 3960X eine Daseitsberechtigung hat. Hat er aber meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Es ist eben nur die Extreme Edition. Die muss nicht sinnvoll sein. War sie noch nie.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, dass ein Luftkühler nur Lüfter und Radiator ist, ist der Preis für eine Wasserkühlung vollkommen legitim.



Wohl kaum. Ist in meinen Augen ein Spielzeug für Extrem-Übertakter und/oder Leute mit zu viel Kohle.
Ein guter Lüftkühler ist genauso leise, nur wenig schwächer, und deutlich günstiger. Mit dem P/L Aspekt kann man nun wirklich nicht für eine WaKü pladieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum. Ist in meinen Augen ein Spielzeug für Extrem-Übertakter und/oder Leute mit zu viel Kohle.
> Ein guter Lüftkühler ist genauso leise, nur wenig schwächer, und deutlich günstiger. Mit dem P/L Aspekt kann man nun wirklich nicht für eine WaKü pladieren


 
HeHe, genau das denke ich auch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ein guter Lüftkühler ist genauso leise, nur wenig schwächer, und deutlich günstiger. Mit dem P/L Aspekt kann man nun wirklich nicht für eine WaKü pladieren


 
Eine Wasserkühlung hat ihren unnötig hohen Preis, das stimmt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass eine Pumpe nicht 3 Euro kosten kann.


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ob Du die normale oder die werksseitig übertaktete Version nimmst, spielt keine Rolle. Einen Unterschied beim Spielen merkt man eh nicht, der ist nur in Benchmarks spürbar.


 
Ich hab da eine interessante Seite gefunden, auf der sich recht viele Leute über die Top beschweren bzw. zurückgeschickt haben da sie anscheinend nicht stable läuft. Vielleicht hilfts ja was...
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1696624&page=6


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hier hat sich noch niemand beschwert


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich selber habe eine (HD6950) TOP, und die läuft TOP! 

Wüsste nicht warum so eine geringe Übertaktung Probleme machen sollte...


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ne, Probleme gabs noch nicht...


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Bestellung ist raus, DC2T im Anmarsch

Die SSD in 128 oder 256GB?
Meine momentane HDD hat nur 200GB aber die aktuellen Spiele fressen weitaus mehr Speicher.
Reichen für Betriebssystem, Programme und 1-3 Spiele wirklich 128GB?
Filme, Fotos, Musik landet dann alles auf der HDD.


PS: Ihr habt in meiner Abwesenheit schön philosophiert.^^


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Die Bestellung ist raus, DC2T im Anmarsch


Du hast die 670DC2T erwischt? Glückwunsch


Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Die SSD in 128 oder 256GB?
> Meine momentane HDD hat nur 200GB aber die aktuellen Spiele fressen weitaus mehr Speicher.
> Reichen für Betriebssystem, Programme und 1-3 Spiele wirklich 128GB?
> Filme, Fotos, Musik landet dann alles auf der HDD.


 Für Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Programme und 3 Spiele reichen 128GB. Wenn du dir unsicher bist nimm einfach 256GB


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Außerdem brauchst du genügend Geld


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



coroc schrieb:


> Außerdem brauchst du genügend Geld


 
Klar etwas zu Essen muss es am Tag auch noch geben


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich kann dir zur 128GB SSD sagen: Ich habe Windows, Browser, diverse Auslestools und BF3 drauf und habe immer noch 83GB frei


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Habe das auch nochmal geändert sind jetzt 128Gb und es viel dann auf, dass dort garkeine Kabel etc. bei sind - Glück gehabt.

Jetzt ist alles in Ordnung, bezahlt und heute wurde noch alles versand - irre

Ich hoffe ich komme mit den großen LEGO-Bausteinen zurecht.

Geld für ein Betriebssystem, das ich natürlich glatt vergessen habe ist dadurch auch vorhanden.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann, wenns da ist, Bilder nicht vergessen, sonst Kopf ab Ne warn Spass


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

geht klar


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Und hol dir Windows 7 x64 OEM, sonst ist das Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Habe das auch nochmal geändert sind jetzt 128Gb und es viel dann auf, dass dort garkeine Kabel etc. bei sind - Glück gehabt.
> 
> Jetzt ist alles in Ordnung, bezahlt und heute wurde noch alles versand - irre
> 
> ...


Die Bausteine sind ein bisschen teurer als Lego
Mach dir keine Sorgen ein PC zu bauen ist einfach, habe ich vor kurzem auch gemacht


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Und ich machs am Samstag, ist ganz einfach


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



coroc schrieb:


> Und ich machs am Samstag, ist ganz einfach


 
Habs vor drei Monaten das erste Mal gemacht
War wirklich einfach, man sollte sich einfach ein bisschen zeit lassen und dann wird das schon

@coroc  baust du dein sys um?


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nö, tu ich nicht, ich mach ein How To mit Bildern


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ein How To ohne Video?
Schande ueber dich


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Japp, ohne Video Fehlt mir ein Stativ, vielleicht auh ersdt Sonntag


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



coroc schrieb:


> Nö, tu ich nicht, ich mach ein How To mit Bildern


 Das gibts doch schon


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nicht für hier...

B2T


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

@TE   Was willst denn noch wissen?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also momentan sind glaube ich erstmal keine Fragen offen. Die Teile sind auf den Weg müssten heute oder morgen alle da sein und dann muss ich gucken. Ich denke beim Einrichten der SSD werde ich sicher Hilfe brauchen, mit dem BIOS habe ich keine Ahnung. Da muss ich doch die SSD dann als erste Festplatte eintragen zum Systemstart. Aber da werde ich euch dann noch löchern.^^

Habe momentan Nachtdienst, da ist mit Denken nicht soviel.

PS: mit TE als Abkürzung konnte ich nix anfangen, habe es gerade in nem anderen Thread gelesen und mir gedacht irgendwie stand sowas doch auch bei mir.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mittags um 2 Nachtdienst? Wohnst du in Australien?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



coroc schrieb:


> Mittags um 2 Nachtdienst? Wohnst du in Australien?


ne ich glaube der hört bald auf

Und TE heißt soo viel wie ThreadEditor


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein wohne ich nicht, wäre aber eine gute Idee.

Hatte zwei und es kommen heute u. morgen noch ein Dienst, war etwas wirr ausgedrückt - Nachtdienstphase.



Mir ist da aber doch noch etwas eingefallen.
Das Betriebssystem.
Für mich sollte die Home Edition von Windows doch reichen oder?!
Hier wurde mir noch 64bit OEM empfohlen, 64bit kannste ich früher in Verbindung mit Farben^^ aber OEM (Original Equipment Manufactur) meint nur, das es es direkt vom Hersteller ist?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

As OEm kannst du nehemn und ja HP reicht, habe ich auch und zwar auch OEM


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das reicht, ohne Probs


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

also gibts die Home Edition in/mit OEM und ohne?
Was meint OEM denn? Das was ich oben geschrieben hab?!


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

OEM wird in Fertig PCs verbaut das andere nicht


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich bestelle meinen Gamer PC Zusammenstellung hoffentlich heute auch noch...
Ich will das endlich mal über die Bühne bringen!


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann poste die Zusammenstellung nochmal


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hier ist sie! Bin mir sehr unsicher,was die Zusammenstellung angeht...
neuer gamer pc vom 19.06.2012, 01:31 | Geizhals EU


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wiso machst du Pixelschlauders Job? Hast du nicht einen eigenen Thread?


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Doch hab ich


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wieso dann hier?


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Kannst du so nehmen, ich würde allerdings den GH 22 gegen den LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Werd mir doch einen Blueray Brenner holen.Ich weis aber nicht welchen ich mir kaufen soll.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Poste jetzt in deinem Thread weiter, sonst wird das ein schönes Durcheinander


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sorry!
Ja mach ich


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ihr Banausen

So Nachtschicht ist um. 
Grafikkarte kam gestern, also innerhalb von 24 Std. an. Das Gehäuse ist auch da u. heute müsste der Rest eintreffen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so fix geht


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



coroc schrieb:


> Mittags um 2 Nachtdienst? Wohnst du in Australien?


 
Ja

Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Ihr Banausen
> 
> So Nachtschicht ist um.
> Grafikkarte kam gestern, also innerhalb von 24 Std. an. Das Gehäuse ist auch da u. heute müsste der Rest eintreffen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so fix geht


 
Das ist ja unglaublich schnell!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich schnell!


 
Komischerweise ist Caseking bei mir immer so schnell.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So morgen wird gebastelt. Zwei Fragen vorweg noch. 
Ist eigentlich eine Wärmeleitpaste beim Lüfter mit bei? Oder muss ich da noch eine kaufen?
Gibt es da qualitativ große Unterschiede?

Mit dem Betriebssystem habe ich noch nicht ganz geschnallt. 
Windows Home ist klar. 
64Bit ebenfalls
Aber OEM? Wo besteht da der Unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

WLp ist dabei. Die kannst du benutzen. Unterschiede gibt es zwar innerhalb von WLP aber den Unterschied merkst du nicht.

OEM Version bedeutet nur dass die Version eine Lizenz für einen bestimmten Rechner ist. Das spielt aber keine Rolle. Du kannst sie normal aktivieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Für einen bestimmten Rechner heißt?
Wenn ich es von einem System deinstalliere kann ic es aber auf einem anderen nutzen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Lizenz ist an Hardware gebunden wenn du sie aktivierst.
Willst du die Version an einem neuen Rechner benutzen musst du sie eben neu aktivieren. Das ist alles.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Und hol dir Windows 7 x64 OEM, sonst ist das Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen


 
Ok ich habe wieder Irgendetwas besonderes erwartet, so ist es doch normal.
Hatte mit dem OEMzusatz nichts anfangen können. 
Ohne OEM ist es dann teurer?


Ist diese das?
http://geizhals.at/de/620886


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Genau das Ding.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ob es das für den Preis auch bei Media Markt u. Saturn gibt?
Deren Onlineseite trau ich nicht^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich denke da wird es 85€ kosten.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hier gibt es Windows noch günstiger: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke da wird es 85€ kosten.


 
Ich habe auch in Erinnerung, dass es da merklich teurer ist.

Lieber im Internet bestellen.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Gibt es jetzt neben Softwarebilliger.de auch Softwarenochbilliger.de
Ich habe es über Amazon bei Softwarebilliger.de gekauft, es war nicht mal labeled, aber ich musste es per Telefon aktivieren, was aber übers Festnetz kostenlos ist.
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Im Endeffekt brauchst Du nur einen gültigen Aktivierungs-Key.

Runterladen kannst Du Windows auch hier: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Einen Key kannst du dir für 30-40€ kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

wo kauft man die denn?
Bei welchem Laden?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Warum muss ich da per Überweisung zahlen -_-

Per Lastschrift funktioniert da irgendwie nicht


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich habe mitdem Basteln begonnen, der Prozessor sitzt und der CPU-Kühler auch fast, soll ich den Prozessor UND den Kühler mit Wärmeleitpaste einkleistern wie in der Anleitung oder reicht eine Seite? der Anpressdruck sollte doch eigentlich den Rest erledigen.

Habe schiss, dass wenn ich beide Seiten einkleister, mir das Zeug auf dem Mainboard liegt.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nur eine Seite, das reicht, Was für einen CPU Kühler hast du? Bei den Intel Boxed ist die WLP schon drauf


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

den Macho
 mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die PLatte vom Kühler größer ist als die CPU, den Kühler habe ich nun eingeschmiert -.-


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

WLP auf CPU, den Rest macht, wie du schon vermututet hast der Anpressdruck, am besten nur eun Erbsen großen Tropfen


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok den hole ich das Zeug vom Kühler wieder runter, zum GLück ist etwas mehr Paste drinne als man braucht.^^

Und wierum montiere ich den "Propeller"?

Die Abluft soll eigentlich ja nach hinten im Gehäuse, habe noch keine Ahnung wie das im Gehäuse eingesetzt wird das Mainboard, muss ich gleich nochmal gucken.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

der Luffi sollte nach vorne gucken, die WLP kann auf Kühler bleiben habs halt nur nicht gewusst, und ich finds mit der CPU einfacher


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hmm Irgendwie weiss ich nicht wie ich den Lüfter drauf platzieren soll.

Der SOckel, der auf den Prozessor soll, ist ja etwas versetzt unter den Kühllamellen.
Soll den Kühler dann über die zwei Arbeitsspeicherslots ragen?, wenn ja muss ich die sicher vorher verbauen oder?!


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wo ist das Problem?
Der Kühler wird so auf die CPU gebaut dass der Lüfter auf der Seite der RAM ist.
Der bläst dann die Luft durch die Lamellen nach hinten zum Hecklüfter.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So Problemgelößt, hatte ne falsche Vorstellung, wie das Mainboard imGehäuse sitzt.

Geht jetzt mit dem  RAM weiter

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein. Erst RAM einbauen und danach Kühler montieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ram sitzt, der Stromstecker vom Kühler kommt in den

1. CPU-Kühlerstecker vom Mainboard? Vier Pin Stecker und Anschluss, nur läßt sich der nicht drauf stecken oder bin ich zu vorsichtig?

Edit: ok war zu vorsichtig ^^

Edit2: Aber so wie der Kühler jettz sitzt, also mit dem Rotor zu den RAM-Bänken, so pustet er die Luft doch nicht zum Heck, sondern an Gehäusedach.

Hat sich auch erledigt, müsste passen



Ich wollte gleich einen FUnktionstest machen, ob alles läuft.
Nur wie bekomme ich das Mainboard gestartet im PCGH Sonderheft wird bei nem MSI Board ein Startknopf genannt.
Diesen sehe ich aber auf dem Asrock Z77 Pro4 nicht. Muss ich dann alles erst ins Gehäuse einbauen bevor ich gucken kann ob alles funktioniert?!


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Japp, musst das Zeugs einbauen, oder zumindest mit dem Starknopf vom Case verbinden


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mit den ganzen Kabeln komme ich nicht ganz klar. 

Vom Netzteil geht der 12v Stecker ab und ist bei mir in
CPU1 P4 u. CPU2 P8 gesplittet muss ich dann nur den einem anschließen oder beide?
Gehe ich da von verbauten CPUs aus?

Ich habe hier auch noch zwei Stecker für je 2Pin "Power SW" u. "Reset SW" wo kommen die ran? 
Sind die für Gehäuselüfter?

Für die "HDD LED" u. "Power LED + u. -" habe ich den Block mit den Pins gefunden, nur in welcher Reihenfolge anstecken?

Habt schon jetzt vielen Dank


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Beide CPU Kabel müssen rein, denke ich

Guck mal in der Anleitung, das sind die Gehäuse anschlüße, denke ich


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du brauchst den 8 Pin für den Sockel oben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2012)

Tue beide cpu stecker rein


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nen Kurzen oder so kann ich doch eigentlich nicht verursachen, wenn ich zuviels Stecker gebrauche? Bei einigen kann ich deren Zweck. Icht nachvollziehen.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein, das dürfte nicht funktionieren


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Am HD Audio Stecker ist noch der AC'97 abgesplittet, wofür ist der u. wo kommt der hin?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Den lass ma weg, das Audio kommt in HD Audio, der sollte daneben liegen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

HD Audio benutzen. Die Stecker hängen beide am gleichen Kabel.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das ist verkabelt, nur was ist der andere?

Eine Gehäuseanleitung gibt es leider nicht, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht genau wie das mit der Lüftersteuerung laufen soll. 
Zwei Lüfter Sing im Gehäuse verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Lüfter steckst du auf das Mainboard. Die werden vom Board geregelt.

AC97 ist der alte Standard für frühere Boards. Braucht heute keiner mehr aber die Gehäuse müssen Kompatibilität haben.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Laut Anleitung soll man das Blueraylaufwerk einfach frontal in den Schacht schieben verschrauben fertig. Es lässt sich aber keine 5 cm in den 5,25 Schacht schieben.

Irgendwie geht es mir so bei fast allen Sahen die mir die Anleitung sagt -_-


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das geht schon. Du musst etwas mit dem Laufwerk wackeln dann rutscht es hinein.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein tut es nicht, links u. rechts sind ist ein Dorn, der das wohl später fixieren soll aber wenn ich noch fester drück, bröselt das Laufwerk

Ich bekomme nicht mal die Front ab, um mir das genauer an zu sehen. Einfach abziehen ist nämlich auch nicht. 

Langsam verliere ich die Motivation.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann must du den Schnellbefestigungsmechanismus auf offen stellen, den du dann wieder auf Close stellst wenn das Laufwerk drin ist, Schrauben brauchst du dann nicht (einfach Anleitung vom Gehäuse lesen)


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sorry aber lesen tue ich. Nur ist das keine Anleitung sondern Drei kleine Bildchen, die einem zeigen, das ich es nur reinschieben u. Verschrauben soll kein Text nichts dazu. Da ist auch nix mit schnell spannsystem


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Anidees AI6


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mach mal ein Foto und markiere den "Dorn" z.B. mit Paint


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mach ich morgen ich habe heute echt keine Lust mehr, hab mir das etwas anders vorgestellt.


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Vielleicht ist es nicht 100%ig waagerecht? Das Problem hatte ich mal


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

nein ich glaube ehr dass es der schnellverschlusssystem ist welches ihm probleme bereitet


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Für die 5,25 Schächte kann ich kein Verschlusssystem erkennen. 
Das ist nur der Schacht, wo das Laufwerk eingeschoben wird.
Foto kommt nachher noch. Die Front bekomme ich leider auch nicht gelöst, daran liegt es zwar nicht aber ich könnte mir das dann genauer angucken.
Werde jetzt erstmal eine Runde laufen, sonst bin ich gleich wieder demotiviert. 
Hoffe mit neuer Tatkraft u. eurer Hilfe wird's bald was.


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Lws musst du ganz klassisch festschrauben


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hallo,

die gewünschten Bilder habe ich nun gemacht.


Übersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die Front




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Front ohne die Blenden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5,24 Schacht ohne Markierung (mit kommen gleich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt mit Markierung, dies sind auch die Punkte, die beim Einschieben des Laufwerks blockieren, da kommt man nicht vorbei.
Sind links und rechts jeweils 1-2mm. Es sind auch keine Federn oder ähnliches, die das Laufwerk dann halten sondern harter Stahl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

BravWas sin die blauen Kabel auf Bild 3 unten? Die Frontanschlüsse?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das sollten wenn ich mich nicht irre die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse für die Front sein. Sind zwei Kabel, aber ein Stecker. Siehe Bild1


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Stimmt jetzt seh ichs Du hast keinen LowProfile Ram oder?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Doch wurden mir heir empfohlen, steht zwar nicht drauf sollen es aber sien.

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600

Die Front vom Gehäuse habe ich jetzt auch abbekommen, jetzt sieht man auch, dass diese Dorne blockieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Aber was hat der Ram jetzt damit zu tun, dass das 5,25 Laufwerk nicht in seinen Schacht will?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das Laufwerk passt schon. Einfach mal kräftig drücken bis es hineinrutscht.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Auch wenn mir vieles nicht klar ist, wenn ich da jetzt noch kräftiger Drücke ist das Gehäuse oder das Laufwerk kaputt, dessen bin ich mir sicher. Ganz davon abgesehen, frage ich mich bei dem Gewaltaufwand beim Einbau, wie es dann beim AUsbau ausschaut - Hammer?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir vieles nicht klar ist, wenn ich da jetzt noch kräftiger Drücke ist das Gehäuse oder das Laufwerk kaputt, dessen bin ich mir sicher. Ganz davon abgesehen, frage ich mich bei dem Gewaltaufwand beim Einbau, wie es dann beim AUsbau ausschaut - Hammer?


 
Drückst du nur, oder rüttelst du auch?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Ruetteln ist auch ne gute idee, sollte mal immer mal probieren


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Oder gegen treten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Meine Güte, es ist vollbracht.
Jetzt hat es mit dem Hebeln geklappt, wahrscheinlich falsch angesetzt von mir.....
Aber das Gefühl, dass das Gehäuse berstet hatte ich immer noch.

Beim Laufwerk 5,25 waren jetzt noch idese zwei Kabel bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lange, rote ist doch die SATa-Verbindung vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard oder?
Soll ich dort ein SATA2 oder SATA3 Port nehmen?

Das kurze Kabel ist das eine "Überbrückung vom SATA-Anschluss des Laufwerks zum HDD-Anschluss des des Netzteilkabels? (Bild unten) Kann ich da nicht gleich ein SATA-Anschluss vom Netzteilkabel dranstecken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ist der FDD-Anschluss für ein Diskettenlaufwerk?


Sorry nochmal, wenn ich in Posting weiter oben unfreundlich erschienen bin, das war nicht meine Absicht. Wenn etwas so garnicht läuft bin ich manchesmal recht fix auf Tour...


Achso und da das VGA2 Kabel mit in den Anhang gerutzt ist, brauch ich das überhaupt? Ist doch für eine zweige Grafikkarte gedacht oder irre ich?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die SSD sitzt nun auch an Ort und Stelle.
Dort frage ich mich wie im letzten Posting, ob ich das Überbrückungskabel vom SATA-Anschluss zum HDD-Anschluss benötige.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Welches Kabel?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, es ist vollbracht.
> Jetzt hat es mit dem Hebeln geklappt, wahrscheinlich falsch angesetzt von mir.....
> Aber das Gefühl, dass das Gehäuse berstet hatte ich immer noch.
> 
> ...


 

Bei dem Laufwerk 5,25 und der SSD ist dieses Kabel (Bild1 links) dabei.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das link vom ersten Bild ist ein Adapter. Den brauchst du nur dann wenn du nicht genug Sata Stecker vom Netzteil hast.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Das lange, rote ist doch die SATa-Verbindung vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard oder?
> Soll ich dort ein SATA2 oder SATA3 Port nehmen?
> 
> Und ist der FDD-Anschluss für ein Diskettenlaufwerk?
> ...


 
Könntest du mir die anderen Fragen bitte auch beantworten? 


Jetzt ist glaube ich auch fast alles fertig, die Grafikkarte sitzt nun auch.
Wie muss ich die verkabeln?
Vom Netzteil habe ich das VGA1 Kabel mit 1x 6Pin u. 1x 2Pin.
Die Grafikkarte (Asus GTX 670 DC2T) hat aber 2x 6Pin Steckplätze.
Muss ich jetzt den 6- u. 2Pin Stecker nutzen und wenn ja, ist es egal ob links oder rechts 4Pins frei bleiben?


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du mußt zwei von diesen VGA1-Kabeln verwenden, die 2-PIN-Anschlüsse bleiben frei.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Warum beantwortet ihr eignetlich immer nur eine Frage

1) Das lange, rote ist doch die SATa-Verbindung vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard oder?
Soll ich dort ein SATA2 oder SATA3 Port nehmen?

2) Und ist der FDD-Anschluss vom Netzteilkabel für ein Diskettenlaufwerk?

3) Beim Netzteil lag noch ein VGA2 Kabel bei, soll ich dann vom VGA 1 u. 2 jeweils den 6Pin-Anschluss an die Grafikkarte anschließen? Links, rechts ist egal? (Bild links u. rechts)

4) Was verbirgt sich unter den blauen Kappen links auf der Grafikkarte? (Bild mitte) In der Anleitung ist wieder nichts zu finden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank dir/euch


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 1) Das lange, rote ist doch die SATa-Verbindung vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard oder?
> Soll ich dort ein SATA2 oder SATA3 Port nehmen?


Ja, nimm ein Sata 2 für den Brenner, der schafft nich mal Sata1, für SSD und HDD je nach dem was sie unterstützen.



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 2) Und ist der FDD-Anschluss vom Netzteilkabel für ein Diskettenlaufwerk?


Ja, die Asus Xonar (Soundkarte) nutzt aber z.B. auch diesen Anschluss



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 3) Beim Netzteil lag noch ein VGA2 Kabel bei, soll ich dann vom VGA 1 u. 2 jeweils den 6Pin-Anschluss an die Grafikkarte anschließen? Links, rechts ist egal? (Bild links u. rechts)


Nimm eines der 2 Kabel, welches ist egal, und schließe beide 6 Pin Stecker an die Graka an, die 2 Pin einfach frei lassen.



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 4) Was verbirgt sich unter den blauen Kappen links auf der Grafikkarte? (Bild mitte) In der Anleitung ist wieder nichts zu finden:


Das sind die Pins für SLI und die braucht man nur da


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

1. Ja sata 2 reicht
2. Ja
3. schließe beide6pinsanunddiesache ist gegesssen
4. Dassind anschlüsse fuer multigpu


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Warum beantwortet ihr eignetlich immer nur eine Frage


 
Aus taktischen Gründen. Um den Post Counter zu maximieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aus taktischen Gründen. Um den Post Counter zu maximieren.


 Stimmt du oller spammer


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Super danke.

Dann werde ich beide VGA1 u. 2 vom Netzteil verlegen müssen und die 2Pin Anschlüsse dann wegfallen lassen.


Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit "softwarenochbilliger.de"?
Ich hatte da vorgestern auf Softys Empfehlung hin das Windows 64Bit OEM bestellt.
Leider war erst nach dem Kauf zu erfahren, dass die etwa 5 Werktage brauchen, bis sie nach der Sofortüberweisung die Bestellung versenden. Der Knüller, erst habe ich dann die ersten Bankdaten überwiesen, die sie mir genannt haben und gestern habe ich noch eine Mail mit anderen Bankdaten bekommen und wieder der Bitte zu überweisen, was ich erstmal nicht getan habe.

Eine andere Bezahlmöglichkeit gab es leider nur gegen ordentlich Aufpreis und der Möglichkeit bei Umtausch/ Rückgabe 25€ Schadensersatz zu zahlen. Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade wieso ich da bestellt habe.....

Das Problem, das Geld von der Überweisung wieder zu bekommen ist schwer. Sonst würde ich das gleich stornieren und über Amazon bestellen, da ist das Montag/Dienstag da


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich kaufe lieber bei seriöser Quelle als vermeintlich Geld zu sparen.
Lade dir doch erst mal eine Windows x64 Version herunter. Die kannst du ja 30 Tage benutzen und dann mit dem Key den du gekauft hast aktivieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich in der Regel auch, warum ich das da nicht gemacht habe weiss ich nicht.....

Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen

Windows Home Premium 64Bit und der OEM Version? Das ist mir immer noch nicht klar.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

die OEM kommt von Komplett Anbietern wie Dell oder so. Die haben so eine Version die an die Hardware gebunden ist. Da du aber jede Hardware damit aktivieren darfst ist es egal welche Version du nimmst.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dank dir.

Dann werde ich mich morgen mal ums Stornieren kümmern und hoffen, dass ich das Geld wiedersehe.
Vielleicht melden die sich auch morgenn och bei mir.......vielleicht.....

Hoffe morgen geht der Testlauf vom System auch glatt und alles ist heil und richtig verkabelt, ich bin gespannt und werde euch berichten. Ein schönen Abend noch und für heute herzlichen Dank


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Super danke.
> 
> Dann werde ich beide VGA1 u. 2 vom Netzteil verlegen müssen und die 2Pin Anschlüsse dann wegfallen lassen.


 Eines der beiden Kabel reicht doch, die haben ja je zwei 6+2 Pin Stecker


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre eines der Kabel, und die haben nur 1x 6+2Pins, wenn also die 2x6Pins Anschlüsse belegt werden sollen müssen es beide Kabel sein.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre eines der Kabel, und die haben nur 1x 6+2Pins, wenn also die 2x6Pins Anschlüsse belegt werden sollen müssen es beide Kabel sein.


Dann hast du das E9 480 und brauchst natürlich beide


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

ja habe ich.....


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das System läuft, die Kühler und Lüfter drehen. Jetzt warte ich noch auch das Betriebssystem und dann gehts diese oder nächste Woche los.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Freut mich fuer dich


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> die Kühler und Lüfter drehen


 
Die Kühler drehen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die Kühler drehen?


 
Jo sicher auch


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sie drehen 


Ich hoffe bis nächste Woche ist das Betriebssystem da.
Kann ich bis dahin eigentlich noch irgendetwas am rechner vorbereiten an Einstellung oder so?
Wie schaut es mit dem Bios/UEFI, damit kenne ich mich garnicht aus.

Was wäre eigentlich dich "beste" Verbindung von meinem Monitor an den neuen PC?
Am alten PC steckt der Monitor noch mit einem VGA-Stecker, der an scheinen mit meinem alten PC verwachsen ist - Dorn ist abgebrochen beim rausdrehen

Was für ein Kabel würdet ihr da empfehlen? HDMI?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst Windows auch vorher schon mal runterladen und installieren: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Dann musst Du es nur noch mit Deinem Key aktivieren.

Im BIOS musst Du erstmal nix einstellen, und der Monitor sollte über DVI oder HDMI angeschlossen werden. Was von beiden ist egal, das sind beides digitale Signale.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen den Rechner gestartet u. alles drehte sich und der Bildschirm zeigte auch etwas an. 
Jetzt will ich ihn starten genauso wie vor zwei Tagen und es dreht sich alles aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Wollte eigentlich das Betriebssystem endlich aufspielen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mach mal ein Bios Resett.
Hattest du den Rechner in der Zeit vom Strom abgeklemmt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

STromzufuhr der Graka ueberprüft, Kabel zum Monitor richtig drin?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Rechner war vom Strom. 
Biosreset? Wie das?
Kabel ist fest und wurde auch am alten überprüft. 
Grafikkarte hat Strom es dreht sich alles und leuchtet.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann ist das die Ursache.
Das Bios hat sich aufgehängt weil es keinen Strom hatte.
Mach ein Bios Resett.
Netzstecker abziehen. Startknopf drücken. Bios Batterie für ein paar Minuten entfernen. Alles einsetzen und dann starten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wie soll sich das Bios aufhängen?
Weil ich es beim STarten wieder ausgeschaltet habe oder wie?

Wie komme ich denn an die Biosbatterie?
In den Anleitung ist davon wieder nix zu finden......


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Wie soll sich das Bios aufhängen?



Sowas passiert schon mal.



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich denn an die Biosbatterie?
> In den Anleitung ist davon wieder nix zu finden......


 
die ist heute meist am PCIe 16x Slot. Bau mal die Grafikkarte aus dann solltest du sie sehen können.
Das ist so eine Runde Metallscheibe. Ungefähr so groß wie ein 20-50 Cent Stück.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das sowas passiert stelle ich nicht in frage, nur wodurch?

Batterie ist raus und wieder rein ohne, dass sich beim Starten etwas verändert hat.

 ich lass es jetzt zwei Stunden abgeklemmt, Batterie raus und wenn ich wieder da bin versuch ich es nochmal.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Batterie ist raus und wieder rein ohne, dass sich beim Starten etwas verändert hat.


 
Wie lange gewartet?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Das sowas passiert stelle ich nicht in frage, nur wodurch?


 
Wenn du es herausfindest kannst du das patentieren lassen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Evtl. zu kurz?

vielleicht finde ich einen Grund und das ganze hier hat sogar etwas positives^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Evtl. zu kurz?


 
Lass das Mainboard mal eine halbe Stunde ohne Batterie. Das ist zwar extrem lang aber gibt dir Sicherheit, dass ein Reset nicht hilft.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst auch den Ein/Ausschalter des Gehäuses ein paar mal drücken während die BIOS-Batterie draußen ist. Dann entladen die Kondensatoren und er reicht auch, wenn Du die Batterie ein paar Minuten draußen lässt.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So nach 2 Stunden vom Strom und ohne Batterie funktioniert ein Neustart immernoch nicht.
Ich habe mir das selber zusammenbauen echt anders vorgestellt.
Vorallem da ich mit diesen leeren Anleitung nicht mal selber Fehler suchen kann.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hast Du den Monitor mal am Mainboard angeschlossen? Bekommst Du dann ein Bild?

Wenn nicht, müsstest Du mal versuchen, den Rechner in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten, also nur Board, CPU, CPU-Kühler, 1 RAM Riegel und Systemplatte anschließen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich habe noch kein HDMI-Kabel deshalb ist der Monitor am Mainboard dran. Ich probier das nachher nochmal und berichte.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ohne Grafikkarte, Front-USB u. Blueraylaufwerk startet er wie das letzte mal und ich bekomme ein Bild. Lade ich euch gleich noch hoch mein alter Rechner friert immer wieder ein. Der weiß auch, dass für ihn die Uhr tickt.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hier noch das Startbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr sagt mir aber nicht gleich, dass nen Teil kaputt ist .....


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das sieht nach einer leeren / defekten BIOS-Batterie aus. Die würde ich mal austauschen.

Läuft der Rechner denn stabil ohne Grafikkarte, USB- und BlueRay? Dann könntest Du mal das BIOS auf Version 1.20 updaten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wo bekomme ich sowas her?
Ist das ne handelsübliche Batterie? Wieviel Volt?

Was meinst du mit stabil laufen?
Er zeigt das Bild an, mehr passiert nicht.
Wie aktualisiere ic denn das BIOS wenn da nix weiter passiert?

Wenn die Batterie schon Defekt ist, soll ich dann gleich das Mainboard tauschen?
Das dauert dann wohl bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also es passiert nichts, wenn Du F1 oder F2 drückst? 

Ich würde die Batterie zu einem PC-Laden mitnehmen, damit die Dir eine passende geben. In größeren Kaufhäusern dürfte es die auch geben, oder in Elektronikfachmärkten.

Es muss ja auch nicht an der Batterie liegen, aber es könnte sein. Alternativ kannst Du also auch das Board einschicken


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also ich habe jetzt F1 gedrückt und jetzt kommt beim Starten neurochirurgisch die Meldung

"Reboot and select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a Key"

Ich habe den Download von Win7 auf CD gebrannt und eingelegt, da passiert aber auch nix


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Aha!  

Dann musst Du ins BIOS  und das DVD-Laufwerk an erste Stelle der Bootreihenfolge setzen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So bin ins BIOS gelangt. 

An der Boot Option 1 steht nun das Blueraylaufwerk
Wenn ich dann starten will komme ich aber auch nur zum eben geschriebener Meldung und im Laufwerk passiert nix.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Läuft das Laufwerk denn an, und die Meldung kommt erst nach einiger Zeit, oder kommt die Meldung sofort, ohne dass das Laufwerk anläuft?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also ich kann nicht hören, dass sich im Laufwerk etwas rührt.
Die Nachricht kommt eigentlich ohne großes Warten.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann liegt es entweder am Laufwerk. Hast Du es korrekt angeschlossen mit SATA-Datenkabel und -Stromkabel?

Oder die BIOS-Einstellung passt nicht. Kannst Du da mal ein Foto von der Booteinstellung machen, und das hier hochladen?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mit Strg+Alt+Entf komme ich dann über F2 ins BIOS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort habe ich dann das BLueraylaufwerk an 1. Stellke gesetzt und die SSD deaktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Einstellung gespeichert und raus aus dem BIOS.
Startet tut das Laufwerk leider nicht.

Das Laufwerk ist am Netzteil mit dem SATA-Anschluss dran und hat zum Mainboard mit nem SATA-Kabel ne Verbindung zum SATA-2 Anschluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die DVD aus dem Laufwekr hole, scheint es aber so, als ob die DVD gebremst wird.
Also Aktivität scheint da zu sein.

SObald ich aber die Grafikkarte anschließe geht nix.


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage...
Hast du als du Windows runtergeladen hast,nur ganz normal ne Datendvd gebrannt oder die ISO-Datei als bootfähige DVD gebrannt?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Danke für den Tipp, dass habe ich natürlich nicht getan.

Wird aber auf die BIOS Batterie keine Auswirkung haben oder?

Die muss definitiv gewechselt werden?


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. Juni 2012)

Ne,das ist nur die Lösung für dein Problem das er nichts zum booten auf deiner DVD findet.
Dann wäre das Laufwerk aber schonmal in Ordnung.

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe...
Du hast einen alten Monitor wo nur ein VGA Kabel passt? Und der war an deinem alten Pc dran und den möchtest du an deinem Neuen benutzen? Und da zeigt er kein Bild?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Leider bekomme ich die Datie nicht gebrannt......

Ich muss nun zum Spätdienst, melde mich heute Abend nochmal ansonsten morgen früh.
Schade, dass es nicht wirklich funktionieren will.

Ich suche so eine Batterie und probiere die Datie irgendwie zu brennen.......

EDT: Sorry habe das Bild nicht gedreht -.-


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Damit kannste alles mögliche brennen:
ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Koyote (28. Juni 2012)

XPBurner finde ich gut als Freeware.


----------



## Xaroorn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ashampoo Burning Studio hab ich weites gehend benutzt. Also ich war sehr zufrieden, hatte auch erst Nero und war damit nicht so sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Oder Du ziehst es mit diesem Tool auf einen USB-Stick und bootest von dem aus: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Der Stick muss dann aber vor dem Rechnerstart angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. Juni 2012)

Ist die Frage ob sich das überhaupt lohnt,
Ich würde das Board umtauschen,selbst wenn "nur" die Batterie leer ist,wobei ich eher denke das das Board in irgendeiner Art nen Defekt hat.
Wenn ich was kaufe,möchte ich auch das es zu 100% in Ordnung ist,
auf der Arbeit liefert man selbst ja auch nicht nur 70% ab!


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mein Monitor war über ein VGA-Kabel angeschlossen, da ist mir der Schraubstift abgebrochen, das Kabel ist aber intakt.
Dann werde ich morgen mal mit Hardwareversand telefonieren, ich befürchte, dass das Tauschen dauern wird. Was soll ich den sagen? Scheint hier im Forum allerdings auch kein Einzelfall zusein.
Ich melde mich morgen. Vor Montag wird das Board sicher nicht da sein. 
Habt ein schönen Abend.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Gestern ist das dann Betriebssystem angekommen mit der nächsten Überraschung.
Das bei dem Preis das ganze etwas dünner ausfällt war klar, aber die haben wirklich nur die olle CD geschickt.
Wenigstens war da noch ne papierhülle drum.


Es sollte eigentlich eine 23/64bit Version sein. Laut bestellung und Rechnung ist es auch so. Auf der DvD ist aber nur etwas von 32Bit zu lesen. Was meint ihr? Öffnen und nachgucken werde ich nicht, da ein Umtausch dann ausgeschlossen ist....


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hier nochmal das Bild hab es wieder vergessen zu drehen, deshalb nen Doppelposting die Icons beim Editieren fehlen bei mir irgendwie....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, das ist die 32bit Version. Du kannst damit auch eine 64bit Version aktivieren, die müsstest Du aber runterladen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Eine 64Bit version kann man so aber kaufen?
Außer nem Handbuch ist bei der Version von Saturn oder so aber auch nichts anderes mehr bei oder?

Wenn das mit dem Runterladne nämlich genauso spannend wird wie mit dem Zusammenbauen, ist mir der Aufpreis doch egal.....
Ich würd nur endlich gern ein laufendes System haben....

PS. guten Morgen Softy


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin  

Ja, eine 64bit Version, mit der Du windows von der DVD installieren kannst, kannst Du auch kaufen: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de

Es gibt noch retail Versionen mit Handbuch, telefonischem Support und so einem Kram. Die sind aber teurer und völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Telefonsupport genau 24Std. Warteschleife 

Wenns nur das Handbuch ist, das kann ich zur Not auch irgendwo auftreiben.

Nadann werd ich es sobald das Mainboard da ist mit der DvD testen.
Wie läuft das dann eigentlich? Ich installieren die 32Bit Version auf meiner SSD und lade mir die 64Bit und installiere neu? oder läuft das wie eine Art Update? Das wird doch nicht so einfach funktionieren


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein, die DVD kannst Du gleich in den Mülleimer werfen  Du brauchst nur den gültigen Aktivierungs-Key.

Dann die 64bit Version runterladen, installieren, und mit dem 32bit-Schlüssel aktivieren (muss ggf. telefonisch [kostenlos und ohne Warteschleife {weil Frau auf Band}] aktiviert werden)


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Achso ok so ist auch gut.^^

Ich hoffe nur, dass es mit dem neuen Board läuft.

Kann das sonst noch an etwas liegen? Grafikkarte doch kaputt oder war es die BIOS Batterie?!


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Darüber kann man jetzt nur spekulieren 

Wenn Du einen anderen Rechner in Griffnähe hast, kannst Du die Grafikkarte ja mal damit testen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich schau mal, ob die in den alten Rechn er überhaupt passt, die röstet den warscheinlich.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Oder umgekehrt


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sag sowas nicht


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich würde mir da jetzt keinen Stress machen und den Kram in die Ecke legen, bis das neue Board da ist.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja Papa 


Hab nur Bedanken, dass dort doch noch etwas ist und sich das noch weiter zieht, dann kriselt es nämlich bei mir gewaltig.^^
Ich melde mich sobald ich mehr weiss, dank dir nochmal und ein schönen, sonnigen Tag


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hallo,

gestern ist das Mainboard im 1 zu 1 Tausch angekommen, wodran es lag, konnten sie mir nicht sagen. 

Hab gerade alles zusammen gebaut, getestet - es läuft alles und den Windows-Download auf die DVD gebrannt.
Als ich das neue System erneut starten wollte, um Windows zu installieren habe ich nun die gleiche Situation wie vor dem Tausch - schwarzes Bild.
Hat sich das BIOS nun nur aufgehangen, weil ich das System im BIOS ausgeschaltet habe?
BIOS Batterie habe ich entfernt und hoffe es funktioniert in einer halben Stunde.

Das System gibt es bald 200€ günstiger bis bei mir Windows drauf ist und es funktioniert. 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee, ich verzweifel ein wenig.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wann genau kommt der schwarze Bildschirm?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich drück den Startknopf und der Monitor bleibt schwarz, da passiert nix. Drehen tut sicher jeder Rotor und es summt wie vorher nur halt kein Bild


Ich habe beim Zusammenbau extra nochmal geguckt, das alles richtig verkabelt ist. Weiß nicht, ob ich damit was kaputt machen kann wenn -/+ Pole vertauscht werden.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ist der Monitor OK? Hast Du den (und das Monitorkabel) mal an einem anderen Rechner getestet?

Wo hast Du den Monitor angeschlossen? Am Board oder der Grafikkarte?

Kommt beim Hochfahren ein Beep-Code? HAst Du eine Debug-Anzeige auf dem Board? Zeigt die was an?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Lass mal die Grafikkarte weg und nimm die IGP.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hbe genau das gleiche gehabt.
Du mussst schauen dss die Stromanschlüsse auch wirklich eingerastet sind. Bei mir haben sie sich durch das Km nämlich gelöst


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Beim ersten Start hat doch alles funktioniert. 

Der Monitor mit Kabel ist immer noch intakt. 

Monitor ist noch per VGA Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen. 

Auf dem Bildschirm erscheint garnichts, am Mainboard Asrock z77 pro4 ist keine Anzeige. 

Warum die Grafikkarte weglassen, dann hätte ich das Mainboard doch nicht tauschen müssen.
Ohne hat es vorher funktioniert aber es soll doch am Ende mit Grafikkarte laufen.

Was für ein Km???
Es steckt alles fest


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, dann würde ich alle Steckverbindungen mal prüfen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn die IGP funktioniert weißt du dass es nicht am Board liegt. Dann würde ich die Grafikkarte mal tauschen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Warum soll es den jetzt an der Grafikkarte liegen?
Vor dem Tausch war davon doch garkeine Rede u. es lag genau das gleiche Problem vor.

Ohne Grafikkarte funktioniert es wie auch vor dem Tausch, da hieß es die BIOS Batterie ist Defekt. 
Ich kann dem ganzen nicht mehr wirklich folgen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du musst den Fehler eingrenzen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich probiere gerade Windows auf das neue System zu spielen, die DVD hat er zumindest erkannt.

Also war das getauschte Mainboard garnicht defekt?

Was soll den an der Grafikkarte kaputt sein? Sie hat beim aller ersten Stadt funktioniert. Mit dem neuen Mainboard hatte ich auch ein Bild, mir ist nicht klar was mit der Karte sein soll.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das weiß ich nicht. Du musst es eben ausprobieren. Wenn du beim ersten Start keine Probleme hast und danach nichts mehr geht muss es ja eine Ursache geben.
Du hast ein neues Board. Ergo kannst du das Board ausschließen. Wenn du den gleichen Fehler wieder hast muss die Ursache eben woanders sein.
Wenn es mit der IGP immer geht und der Rechner immer startet bleibt ja nur noch die Grafikkarte übrig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hast du jetzt schonmal die Stromzufuhr gecheckt?
Vielleicht ist sie auch einach kaputt, dann würde ich sie einschicken


----------



## Onkeldieter (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sry wenn ich mal dazwischenfunke,habe etwas den Überblick verloren

Also Problem ist folgendes:

Rechner startet mit angeschlossener Grafikkarte nicht mit Bild.Lüfter (auch der Graka drehen sich)??

Also Graka raus: Und mit dem GLEICHEN Monitorkabel an die integrierte Grafikkarte an den GLEICHEN Monitor: Rechner läuft mit Bild?

(Sry wenn ichs groß schreibe,wollte es nur hervorheben  )

Was ich checken würde:
Ist die Grafikkarte richtig im Slot drin nicht schief oder verkantet
Stromkabel zur Grafikkarte angeschlossen (am Netzteil und der Grafikkarte) Sitzen beide richtig fest drin?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich mal dazwischenfunke,habe etwas den Überblick verloren
> 
> Also Problem ist folgendes:
> 
> ...


 

So ich werde mir gleich noch ein HDMI Kabel organisieren und meinem Verdacht nachgehen.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Die Sasus DC2T hat selber keinen VGA-Anschluss, den nutze ich über das Mainboard. Kann es vielleicht sein, das da der Knacks ist? Wenn ich den Monitor über das HDMI Kabel anschließe, direkt an die Grafikkarte bekomme ich vielleicht ein Bild. Mir ist zwar dann unklar wieso es den ersten Versuch beim Mainboard immer funktioniert hat aber eigentlich weiss das Mainboard auch nicht was ich für Hardware anschließe und startet das erste mal immer über CPU-Grafikeinheit.
Ich berichte ob ich ein Bild bekomme - wenn nicht weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das hat auch nicht funktioniert. Ich habe keine Ahnung was da defekt sein soll. Schick ich jetzt die Grafikkarte ein u. hoffe das ich sie in 4 Wochen wieder bekomme?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte da zum Testen? Oder kannst Du Dir eine ausleihen bei einem Bekannten oder so?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich kann die aus dem Alten System nehmen. Soll ich damit versuchen das neue zu starten?
Wenns funktioniert ist die neue Grafikkarte kaputt wenn nicht wird noch interessanter.
Da ich übers Wochenende nicht zu Hause bin zieht es sich also wahrscheinlich bis Montag.
Was hab ich mir da nur angelacht. 

Vielleicht bekomme ich das morgen Vormittag noch hin.

Danke


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenns eine PCIe Karte ist ist das eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## Onkeldieter (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Die Sasus DC2T hat selber keinen VGA-Anschluss, den nutze ich über das Mainboard. Kann es vielleicht sein, das da der Knacks ist? .


 


Ehm,ganz doofe Frage:

Wenn du keinen VGA_Anschluß an der Graka hast aber nur ein VGA -Kabel....
raff ich nich ganz,du musst dann einen Adapter dazwischen schalten um die Graka anzuschließen,oder hast du das VGA_Kabel trotz eingebauter Graka an das Mainboard gehängt?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, teste das Ganze mal mit der alten Grafikkarte. Dann bist Du entweder ganz sicher, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt. Wenn nicht, muss der Fehler irgendwo anders liegen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Ehm,ganz doofe Frage:
> 
> Wenn du keinen VGA_Anschluß an der Graka hast aber nur ein VGA -Kabel....
> raff ich nich ganz,du musst dann einen Adapter dazwischen schalten um die Graka anzuschließen,oder hast du das VGA_Kabel trotz eingebauter Graka an das Mainboard gehängt?



Ich habe das VGA Kabel immer an das Mainboard angeschlossen. Mit einem HDMI Kabel hat es gestern auch nicht funktioniert und das steckte an der Grafikkarte. 

Die alte Grafikkarte ist eine GT6600 das waren glaub ich noch keine PCIe.
Edit: Doch soll eine sein, dann werd ich es mal testen.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ist das HDMI-Kabel OK? Vielleicht musst Du am Monitor HDMI als Einganssignal einstellen? 

Wenn es keine PCIe Karte ist, kannst du sie nicht einbauen, dann müsstest Du irgendwo eine andere organisieren.


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

Ja,du kannst kein Bild bekommen wenn du vorher den Monitor nicht an die Grafikkarte anschließt.
Wie soll das funktionieren?

Der Monitor hat 2 Anschlüsse?
Einmal VGA und HDMI?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Sieht nach einer PCI Karte aus, im Netzt steht es auch so. Kann mich nur selbst nicht entsinnen. 
Das Kable hat gestern Abend bei nem Freund prima funktioniert.

Habe gerade alles ausgebaut um die alte Karte zu testen. Passt nicht in im Gehäuse in den Slot, da die Anschlussplatte zu groß ist. Hat allerdings auch nicht funktioniert. Die Grafikkarte hat aber auch kein Muks von sich gegeben. War an einem HDD Anschluss.

Das Eingabesignal schaue ich mir noch mal an. Bau jetzt erstmal alles wieder um.


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

Versuch es doch mal so:
Graka rein alles anschließen.
Dann den Monitor direkt an die Grafikkarte anklemmen,in deinem Fall mit Hilfe eines VGA-DVI Adapter,der müsste bei deiner Graka mit dabei gewesen sein,den klemmst du an die Graka an und dann das Monitorkabel daran.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Fühlt euch alle von mir geknutschtP

Vielen, vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps und Ratschläge. 

Ist nun leider etwas peinlich, dass es wohl am Monitor lag. Der nicht wusste das er über HDMI empfangen soll.

Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist wieso es über VGA nicht funktioniert. 
Liegt das dann einfach daran, dass es von Grafikkarte zum Mainboard kein "Output" gibt?

Ich hoffe jetzt kann es endlich mit dem angenehmen Teil losgehen.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Super, dass das "Problem" jetzt gelöst ist


----------



## Onkeldieter (6. Juli 2012)

Ne gibt sie nicht.
Die Anschlüsse am Mainboard sind nur für die integrierte Grafik der CPU zuständig
Haben mit der Grafikkarte die du einbaust nix zutun


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Es sei denn, Du installierst Lucid Virtu. Aber das lassen wir mal lieber hier


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

So nach dem Wochenende bin ich nun wieder daheim, hab ein eigenes HDMI Kabel gekauft und es gibt immernoch ein Bild. 

Allerdings komme ich bei der Auflösung nicht weiter.


1)
Über VGA habe ich eine Auflösung von 1920*1080 und die selbe Auflösung über HDMI, also auch 1920*1080. Das Problem, ich habe nun immer einen schwarzen Rand um das eigentliche Bild u. der Monitor ( LG M237WD) wird somit nicht vollständig genutzt.

2)
Bei der SSD, muss ich beim installieren von Programmen noch auf etwas achten?
Ich hatte beim Windowsinstallieren vergessen AHCI einzustellen, im BIOS scheint die SSD aber über diese "Schnittstelle" zu laufen. Muss ich da noch etwas nachträglich einstellen?
Eigene Dateien von Windows, Speicherstände, die doch auch immer mit anderen Dateien im Windowsordner landen sind egal? Oder muss ich da noch etwas tun, damit die nicht über die SSD laufen?

Sorry das es schon wieder los geht


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

1) Da musst Du wahrscheinlich im Treiber die Skalierung ändern. Schau mal nach einer "Underscan"-Funktion. Oder war es Overscan?   

2) Du kannst mal einen AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot posten, da sieht man, ob AHCI aktiv ist.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich habe mir das hier mal durchgelesen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#inna
Habe jetzt aber nix vom Antivierenprog. gelesen, das packe ich aber doch auch auf die SSD?

Mit dem Treiber bin ich noch nicht schlauer.
Einstellen kann ich da soweit ich sehe nix.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, das Antivirenprogramm und sonstige häufige genutzte Programme sollten auf die SSD.

Du hast eine nvidia Karte, oder?  Dann schau mal in der nvidia Systemsteuerung unter "Desktopgröße und -position einstellen". Da gibt es 2 Reiter "Skalierung" und "Größe". Da müsste das gehen.

Das mit dem Underscan war für AMD-Grafikkarten, sorry.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok Antivirenprog. ist dann gleich drauf, dann muss ich nicht mehr mit dem Handy tippen. 

NVIDIA Systemsteuerung ?
Gleich kann ich fixer tippen

Achso

Beim Installieren sind zwei Ordner von Windows angelegt. 

"Programme" u. "Programme x86" soll ich meine Programme in einen von den installieren oder mir einen eigenen Ordner für "Programme" u. z.B. "Spiele" machen. Wegen der Übersichtlichkeit meine ich.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Unten links ist ein nvidia-Symbol. Da mit der linken Maustaste draufklicken.

Antivirenprogramm würde ich Avast! nehmen.

Für Spiele würde ich einen eigenen Ordner anlegen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hab Kaspersky, bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Leider hab ich kein Internet, kann somit das Antivirenprog. nicht freischalten. Der Internetexplorer sagt mir, ich soll ein Treiber für den Netzwerkadappter installieren. Soll ich von dem Mainboard u. der Grafikkarte die CD einlegen u. die Treiber installieren? die sind doch meist alt, dachte wenn nötig nehme ich die neuen aus dem Netz. 

Links unten gibt's kein Nvideasymbol


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn Du keinen Internetzugang hast, musst Du ja den LAN Treiber von der Mainboard CD nehmen.

Dann kannst Du ins Internet und den neuesten Nivea () Treiber runterladen: NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Hab Kaspersky, bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


 
Ich rate eher zu Avast!

Casperle ist nicht so schön, da es bei Abstürzen einen Backup der Daten anfertigt und deine HDD so schnell voll ist.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mein Nachteil ist dann?
Die SSD wird zuviel beschrieben, falls er öfter abstürzt?

Internet funktioniert, Lan Treiber ist drauf. 
Windowsupdates sind auch gleich installiert. 
Dann probiere ich Kaspersky zu aktivieren u. überlege mir was ich von dem anderen Programm halte, kenne ich noch garnicht.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Meine Fresse,
im Gegensatz zu meinem alten PC rase ich gerade mit Überschall durchs Internet 

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage zu den Windowsordnern.

"Programme" und "Programme (x86)"

Ich wollte das Antivirenprogramm in "Programme" installieren, habe den Pfad angegeben und gelandet ist es in "Programme (x86)" wo besteht dort eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Ordnern?

Ich würde nämlich den "Programme" Ordner für eben solche Daten nutzen und mir einen extra "Spiele" Ordner anlegen.

Ich hätte die Programme nämlich gern übersichtlich in einem Ordner, nicht das Windows mir jetzt das eine in "Programme", das andere in "Programme (x86)" packt.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Der Programme Ordner wird von Windows normalerweise für 64-bit Anwendungen verwendet, und der Programme(x86) Ordner für 32bit-Programme.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen eigenen Ordner anlegen, aber ich würde es so lassen.


----------



## Leckrer (9. Juli 2012)

Programme (x86) sind 32 Bit Programme

Programme ohne (86) sind 64 Bit...

Dein alter pc war wahrscheinlich 32bit also gab es die Ordner nicht

Edit: Schonwieder jemand schneller xD


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok und Windows entscheidet selber was 64 Bit ist und was nicht? oder muss ich dann selber entscheiden?!

Habe mir gerade den neuen Nvidia Treiber geladen, ich dachte der aktualisiert den alten aber der will neu installiert werden.
Da es sicher nicht der letzte Hardwaretreiber sein wird, kann ich dafür auch gleich nen Ordner anlegen oder wie läuft das mit dem Treiber?! Ich komme mit der Windows 7 Oberfläche irgendwie noch nicht so ganz klar, mir fehlt die Übersicht
Ich will nun auch nicht alles einfach blind auf die SSD hauen.


----------



## Leckrer (9. Juli 2012)

Windows entscheidet...

Grafiktreiber werden so aktualisiert:

1. System im abgesicherten Modus starten

3. Gerätemanager --> Grafikkarte auswählen --> Treiber deinstallieren --> Warnung ignorieren

4. Neustarten (abgesichert) 

5. Treiber installieren

Den Treiber einfach zu überschreiben ist nicht empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die runtergeladene Treiberdatei kannst Du nach der Installation löschen. Denn wenn ein neuer Treiber kommt, lädst Du den runter und installierst ihn.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nach der Installation kann ich die geladene Treiberdatei verwerfen, dass ist mir klar, meine Frage ging eher dahin, wo ich sie auf der SSD installiere. Ich habe jetzt einfach den vom Treiber vorgeschlagenen Pfad genommen. Ich dachte eher für Treiber einen Extra Ordner anzulegen, damit ich nachher nicht alles verstreut dort habe auf der SSD.

Bildschirm ist jetzt auch richtig eingestellt, die Taskleiste war nämlich weg und das Bild verzogen aber das sitzt jetzt wieder.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Du kannst Windows schlank halten und Platz auf der SSD schaffen, indem Du regelmäßig den CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online + CCEnhancer - Download - CHIP Online laufen lässt. Der löscht z.B. auch die entpackten Installationsdateien der Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok das schau ich mir mal an, werde mich dann mal an die anderen Programme machen und fleißig installieren.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten euch allen.

Mal schauen wie lange ich alleine mit meinem Maschinchen klar komme


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Genau, erstmal alles notwendige installieren, und dann zum Schluss den CCleaner laufen lassen


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Habt ihr eigentlich nen Browser favoriten?
Ich war vorher mit dem IE unterweg und damit auch nie Probleme gehabt, lesen tue ich allerdings alles andere.

Was haltet ihr von FireFox oder Opera?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich nen Browser favoriten?


 
Google Chrome. Schnell und Individuelles Design.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Auch eine Möglichkeit, nur geht mir gerade der Datensammelhai durch den Kopf.....
Weiss nicht so recht was ich von Chrome halten soll.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht so recht was ich von Chrome halten soll.


 
Internet Explorer ist mir zu langsam. Die Klickgeräusche ziehen an meinen Nerven.
FireFox ist in Ordnung, aber nicht so gut wie Chrome und Opera hat - finde ich - große Ähnlichkeiten mit FireFox.

Du kannst doch alle mal ausprobieren und deinen Favoriten raussuchen. 1. ist bei mir Chrome und 2. FireFox.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich nutze seit Jahren Firefox und bin sehr zufrieden. Auch recht schnell und der Download Manager ist der beste, den ich kenne.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Internet Explorer ist mir zu langsam. Die Klickgeräusche ziehen an meinen Nerven.
> FireFox ist in Ordnung, aber nicht so gut wie Chrome und Opera hat - finde ich - große Ähnlichkeiten mit FireFox.


 
Der IE scheidet dann wohl aus.
Werde mich noch mal bissel belesen was Chrome angeht.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Bin gerade dabei PowerDvD10 von der DvD des Blueray Laufwerks zu installieren.

Programme zum Abspielen von CDs, DVDs, Bluerays sind auf der SSD doch auch in Ordnung oder?

Wie ist das mit einem Brennprogramm? Die Dateien, die gebrannt werden, werden die irgendwie auf der SSD zwischengespeichert (unnütze Schreibvorgänge für die SSD) oder kann das dort rauf?


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, alle Tools und Programme, die häufig genutzt werden, sollten auf die SSD.

Irgendwie machst Du Dir zuviel Gedanken  Eine SSD "totschreiben" ist so gut wie unmöglich, auf eine 128GB SSD können mehrere Hundert Terabyte Daten geschrieben werden, bevor sich die Speicherzellen verabschieden.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, alle Tools und Programme, die häufig genutzt werden, sollten auf die SSD.
> 
> Irgendwie machst Du Dir zuviel Gedanken  Eine SSD "totschreiben" ist so gut wie unmöglich, auf eine 128GB SSD können mehrere Hundert Terabyte Daten geschrieben werden, bevor sich die Speicherzellen verabschieden.


 

Das höre ich öfters, lässt sich allerdings schwer ändern.
Nachher werde ich dann weiter den Rechner einrichten u. Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Guten Abend,

ich hatte gestern Office installiert und war mir nicht sicher ob ich dort 32Bit oder 64Bit Version nehmen soll.
Laut dem Hilfstext von denen soll es Kompitabilitätsprobleme zwischen 32Bit und 64Bit geben.
Heißt für mich dann, wenn ich die 64Bit installiere, ich mit Dateien von 32Bit Versionen Probleme bekomme?


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein, Du kannst trotzdem alle Dateien öffnen, es könne nur Probleme mit Add-ins von Drittanbietern auftreten, falls Du die 64bit Version installierst.

Daher einfach die 32 bit Version installieren, ich hab keine Ahnung, welchen Vorteil 64bit hier bringen soll?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich auch nicht, deshalb frage ich.
Ich könnte dich jetzt wieder mit dem "denken von mir" zitieren

Dann installiere ich mal fix wieder Office.
Ich werde wohl FireFox als Browser nehmen, habe bei Chip.de Version 13 gefunden, ist das die aktuellste?
Version 14/15 sind doch noch Beta-Version wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Edit: "Schneller" wird Office durch die 64Bit Version auch nicht oder? Wenn ich das überhaut richtig verstanden habe mit 32Bit und 64Bit. Also bei WIndows selbst hat das Betriebssystem mit der 64Bit Version mehr Zugriff oder die Möglichkeit mehr Arbeitspeicher zu nutzen und wird dadurch "schneller". Bei Programmen stelle ich mir das jetzt einfach ähnlich vor, nur wird es bei Office nicht so große Datenmengen geben, die soviel Arbeitspeicher brauchen.

Korregiert mich gerne in meiner kleinen PC-Vorstellung^^


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, 13.0.1 ist der aktuelle Firefox.

Du kannst ja mal ein paar Stunden drüber nachdenken, ob Du die Beta installieren willst


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein möchte ich nicht, die ist vom Kenntnistand sicher so unausgereift wie ich

Bei dem Blueraylaufwerk, war noch nen DVD-Programm bei "CyberLink PowerDVD"
Ich habe vorher immer Filme über den VLC-Player abgespielt, kann ich nicht auch den als "DVD/Blueray-Programm" nutzen?

Edit: Noch eine allgemeine Frage zu dem 32/64Bit krams. Also dmait ich das in Ansätzen verstehe. Wo lohnt es denn eine 64Bit Version zu installieren und wo kann ich es sein lassen? Den VLC gibts nämlich auch in 64Bit


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Der VLC Media Player kann keine gekauften BluRays abspielen, bzw. nur über einen Umweg (der aber nicht legal ist). Daher breiten wir da mal das Mäntelchen des Schweigens darüber


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Och legal darf es gerne bleiben. Dann kommt das Programm drauf, oder hast du noch etwas besseres in der Hinterhand?



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Edit: Noch eine allgemeine Frage zu dem 32/64Bit krams. Also dmait ich das in Ansätzen verstehe. Wo lohnt es denn eine 64Bit Version zu installieren und wo kann ich es sein lassen? Den VLC gibts nämlich auch in 64Bit


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Power DVD ist schon gut, es gibt keine Freeware Player, die Kauf-BluRays abspielen können.

Eigentlich reicht immer 32 bit aus. Ich hab schon viele 64bit Programme installiert, und keinen Unterschied zu 32 bit gemerkt.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Email-Programm aus?

Windows Live
Thunderbird - laut Chip.de wird aber an dem Programm nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, Sicherheitsupdates nur bis 2013
andere Vorschläge?

Ich habe vorher Outlook Express genutzt


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Einfach ausprobieren und schauen, was Dir zusagt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Leckrer (11. Juli 2012)

Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Email-Programm aus?
> 
> Windows Live
> Thunderbird - laut Chip.de wird aber an dem Programm nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, Sicherheitsupdates nur bis 2013
> ...



Ich persönlich nutze Thunderbird


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Guten Abend,

1)
Browser (FireFox) ist nun auch eingerichtet, Adobe Flashplayer installiert. Allerdings stürzt dieser gelegentlich ab, gibt es da irgendeine Ursache? Flashplayer und Firefox sind die neueste Version.

2)
Habt ihr noch ein guten Brennprogramm? (kostenlos oder bezahlen)
Darf das Programm dann auch mit auf die SSD?

3)
Gibt es noch irgendwelche nützlichen Programm, die nicht fehlen sollten?
Ich habe das Gefühl da fehlt einiges, aber ich weiss nicht was.
Werde nochmal über das alte System schauen.

4)
Zu den Kühlern muss ich übers Wochenende noch mal was fragen. Die sind nämlich etwas laut, zumindest der CPU-Kühler, wie ich dort rumregeln kann, ohne das es anfängt verbrannt zu riechen.

Habt ein schönen Abend, bald ist Wochenende


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

1) , vielleicht nochmal deinstallieren und neu installieren?

2) CDBurnerXP ist gut

3) Zum Schlankhalten des Systems würde ich den CCleaner + CCEnhancer installieren.

4) Den Kühlerlüfter kannst Du im BIOS runterregeln, und mit CoreTemp die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Bis 60-70°C ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 2)
> Habt ihr noch ein guten Brennprogramm? (kostenlos oder bezahlen)
> Darf das Programm dann auch mit auf die SSD?


 Auch wenn ich wieder zuviel denke.

CC-Programme hab ich noch auf der Liste, kommen noch drauf.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja klar kann das mit auf die SSD. Das kostet ja kaum Speicherplatz. Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ey  nicht verarschen hier 

Ich dachte eher in die richtung, wenn das Programm auf der SSD ist werden dort vielleicht die Dateien zum Brennen zwischengespeichert oder so. Aber das landet wahrscheinlich im Arbeitspeicher oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

1. Versuch mal Google Chrome.

2. Einfach mal Google bemühen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Brennprogrammen.

3. Das weißt nur du.

4. Such mal im Bios unter Monitor nach der Einstellung für die Lüfter. Einfach dort mal herunterregeln.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Guten Morgen,

mit dem PC geht es weiter voran.

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass gestern nach einem Windows Update der Neustart beim Windowslogo aufhört.
Heute morgen ist es beim Hochfahren ebenfalls der Fall gewesen und vor einigen Tagen genauso.
Ich habe nun auch nicht elendslange gewartet (ungeduldig?) aber sonst springt das Bild gleich zur Passwortabfrage und der Rechner ist hochgefahren.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nach einem Update kann das schon sein, dass der Neustart mal länger dauert, weil die Updates installiert werden. Oder ist das jetzt immer der Fall, dass das so lange dauert?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn die Updates installiert werden, zeigte er das sonst eigentlich immer an. Ich werde trotzdem beim nächsten mal, wenn es länger dauert einige Minuten warten. Vielleicht sitzt der Fehler auch wieder vorm Bildschirm


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt , wenn ich die Registry defragmentiere, fährt Windows anschließend schneller hoch: RegDefrag zum Download auf Freeware.de


----------



## Leckrer (15. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt , wenn ich die Registry defragmentiere, fährt Windows anschließend schneller hoch: RegDefrag zum Download auf Freeware.de



Ist defragmentieren auf einer SSD nicht blöd?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Registry ist ja nichtmal 100MB groß, da hätte ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Bei mir braucht er momentan 20-30 Sekunden, ich glaube da kann ich sonst auch noch einige Sekunden warten
Oder macht es bei dir dann gleich pling - arbeitsbereit


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Bei mir fliegen nichtmal die Fenster fertig aufeinander zu während des Startbildschirms


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin moin,

1)ich probiere gerade von meinem "alten" Outlook Express auf das "neue" Thunderbird meine Emails und Adressen zu Ex- bzw. zu Importieren, was leider scheitert.

Die Funktionen der beiden Programme wollen nicht so recht, klappt das Exportieren doch, so kann TB nicht importieren, irgendwie komisch. Die Adressen könnte ich noch ggf. per Hand tippen aber was ist mit den Emails?

2) iTunes scheint Thunderbird nicht zu erkennen, hatte gehofft sonst über das iPhone meine Daten verschieben zu können.
Wie ist das da später, wäre schön, wenn Thunderbird auch auf meinem iPhone die Adressen aktualisiert.

PS: Softy musst du dich beim Starten anschnallen, weils so fix geht


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 1)ich probiere gerade von meinem "alten" Outlook Express auf das "neue" Thunderbird meine Emails und Adressen zu Ex- bzw. zu Importieren, was leider scheitert.
> 
> ...


 
Kann mir jemand da helfen?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, mach doch im passenden Unterforum einen Thread auf: Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ist defragmentieren auf einer SSD nicht blöd?


 
Ja ist es.


----------



## cuby (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> nein ich glaube ehr dass es der schnellverschlusssystem ist welches ihm probleme bereitet


 
Meinst du das Gehäuse hier ??


Anidees AI6 Midi-Tower Special bei Caseking.de


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



cuby schrieb:


> Meinst du das Gehäuse hier ??
> 
> 
> Anidees AI6 Midi-Tower Special bei Caseking.de


 
Häää?

Mit dem Gehäuse ist alles in Ordnung.

PS: Habe im Unterforum mal nen Thema aufgemacht, vielleicht kann da jemand das Problem lösen, sonst muss es Live Mail halt machen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Großes Kino, hab es jetzt mit Live Mail probiert, die alten Emails und das Adressbuch sind drinne aber Itunes nimmt auch Live Mail nicht wahr.

Ich werde dann heute mal schauen, ob ich das mit den Lüftern hinbekomme.

PS Softy, ich war beim Windowsstart nur zu ungeduldig


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Beim Firefox habe ich noch eine Frage,
wenn ich ein neuen Tab öffne, habe ich diese 3x3 Tab Kachelmuster.
Dort werden, soweit ich das verstehe neue Seiten wie ein Verlauf angelegt.

1) kann ich das irgendwie abstellen?
2) oder dort als "Schnellauswahl" bestimmte Seiten festlegen? (ich weiss, dass ich die, die dort angezeigt werden festpinnen kann aber die, die dort hinsollen bekomme ich dort nicht mehr hin, da sie nicht mehr angezeigt werden, wenn sie einmal gegeklickt wurden)


----------



## xRis3ri (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Beim Firefox habe ich noch eine Frage,
> wenn ich ein neuen Tab öffne, habe ich diese 3x3 Tab Kachelmuster.
> Dort werden, soweit ich das verstehe neue Seiten wie ein Verlauf angelegt.
> 
> ...


 Für Vielgenutzte Seiten würde ich dir das Add-on Fox Tab empfehlen Bei deiner ersten Frage kann ich dir nicht helfen


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

 : Firefox: Vorschaubilder bei neuen Tabs ausschalten / anzeigen


Dann verschwinden die aufgerufenen Pr0n-Seiten


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

ok in der config kann man ja viel machen, kaputt machen
zum Glück hab ich es vorher fotographiert, gleich alles putt gemacht.


Softy du hast da mein Problem mit den Seiten falsch verstanden
Ich will sie nicht weg haben, sondern das wichtigste schnell erreichbar
Also das ich die 3x3 Seiten als "Kurzwahl" beim Aufrufen eines neuen Tabs habe.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann kannst Du die Seiten beim Start von Firefox ja automatisch starten lassen (Extras --> Einstellungen -->  Allgemein) Da kannst Du dann die Seiten eintragen, die gestartet werden sollen. Falls du das meinst


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich glaube ich blende sie einfach aus, bevor ich da noch lang hin und her mache.^^


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wird wohl das Gescheiteste sein


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

CCleaner hat in den Einstellung unter "Extras/Autostart" einige Programme, bei denen ich mich Frage, ob die im Autostart sein müssen?

1. APSDaemon - Apple.inc
2. Adobe ARM -  Adobe Systems
3. BDRegion - Cyber Link
4. CLML Server - Cyber Link
5. iTunes Help - Apple.inc
6. Remote Control - Cyber Link
7. Update P2Go Short Cut - Cyber Link

Kann ich die einfach deaktivieren?
Kann ich sie sofern etwas dann nicht mehr stimmt auch über CCleaner aktivieren?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, das kannst Du im Zweifelsfall wieder aktivieren. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass Du den Kram vermissen wirst.


----------



## RonnieColeman (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

apple muss nicht sein
adobe würd ich lassen
Ja übers CCleaner kannst du sie sowohl aktivieren, als auch deaktivieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hab den Krams rausgenommen, Maschinchen läuft noch

Werde mir übers Wochenende wohl noch eine neue HDD kaufen und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu nochmal haben.
Ich weiss einige sagen ist wurst welche HDD aber am Ende sollten es etwa 3-4TB sein, damit ich die Daten einmal Spiegeln kann und am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn das selbstständig in einem Raid-System läuft. Ist doch möglich oder habe ich im Netz was falsch verstanden?

Ich habe 3x1 TB externe HDD + 120GB SSD

Würde mir eigentlich 1x3 TB kaufen wollen, da sie vom Preis kaum teurer als 2TB sind.
Laufen sollte die HDD unter Windows 7, nur habe ich von der GUID-Partitionstabelle keine Ahnung, die/das werde ich aber benötigen, damit sie unter Windows 7 auch ihren Dienst tut. 
Western Digital Caviar Green 3000GB, SATA II, retail (WDBAAY0030HNC-ERSN) | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Green 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EZRX) | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital AV-GP 3000GB, SATA II (WD30EURS) | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST33000651AS) | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD3000200) | Geizhals Deutschland

1) Wirklich 3TB? Sie sollen eine höhere Ausfallrate haben. Oder doch 1-2 kleinere, wären preislich allerdings teurer.
2) Unterschied der "Caviar Green 3TB"? Für mich nicht ersichtlich
3) Lautstärke soll bei den HDDs immer ähnlich sein?!
4) Die Green-Modelle schalten sich selber ab soweit ich weiss, wäre vom Geräuschpegel garnicht schlecht. Negativ ist dann natürlich, dass sie erst wieder anspringen müssen bei einem Zugriff.
5) Welche der HDDs würdet ihr nehmen?


Einen schönen Abend und habt schon mal wieder vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## coroc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die ersten beiden Drehen kangsam und sind perfekt als Datengrab geeignet, Die letzen 3 sind schneller. 

Persönlich würde ich Seagate nehmen


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> 1) Wirklich 3TB? Sie sollen eine  höhere Ausfallrate haben. Oder doch 1-2 kleinere, wären preislich  allerdings teurer.
> 2) Unterschied der "Caviar Green 3TB"? Für mich nicht ersichtlich
> 3) Lautstärke soll bei den HDDs immer ähnlich sein?!
> 4)  Die Green-Modelle schalten sich selber ab soweit ich weiss, wäre vom  Geräuschpegel garnicht schlecht. Negativ ist dann natürlich, dass sie  erst wieder anspringen müssen bei einem Zugriff.
> 5) Welche der HDDs würdet ihr nehmen?


 

1. Mir sind / waren Festplatten über 1 TB auch immer suspekt, und es stimmt, dass die Ausfallraten höher sind. Ich habe seit kurzem aber die Seagate GoFlex 3000GB (darin steckt die Seagate Barracuda 7200), und die Platte ist schon wirklich sehr schnell 

2. Unterschied bei der Caviar Green ist die Schnittstelle (SATA 2 bzw. SATA 3). Spielt in der Praxis aber keine Rolle, die Platte schafft nichtmal SATA 1-Geschwindigkeit.  Da könntest Du einfach die günstigere nehmen.

3. schnellere Platten sind etwas lauter, wobei die o.g. Seagate Barracuda ziemlich leise ist.

4. Ob die HDD's abschalten oder nicht, kannst du in Windows in den erweiterten Energiespareinstellungen selbst einstellen.

5. siehe 1.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Danke euch zweien

Ach ja die Schnittstelle 
Dann ist der Preis aber komisch, die schnellere ist günstiger.....

Ich werde dann wohl die Seagate Barracuda 7200 nehmen, Preislich tut sich da wirklich nix.
Wie läuft das dann mit der GUID-Partitionstabelle, was muss ich da machen?

Das hab ich gerade im Netz gefunden.
Partitionen über 2 TB unter Windows mit GUID Partitionstabelle GPT
Soweit kann ich das bei mir uach nachvollziehen, nur der letzte Schritt ist mir nicht klar.
Soll ich dann am Ende einfach die Festplatte anders Formatieren oder meinen die etwas anderes?


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ich glaube, das betrifft nur bootfähige Platten 

Ich würde erstmal ganz normal formatieren, und nur auf GPT konvertieren, falls es Probleme gibt. Bei meiner externen Platte gab es da kein Problem.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hahah bei meinem Glück 

Dann werde ich nachher bestellen und nächste Woche berichten


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Moin moin,

Hab bis jetzt keinen niedrigeren Preis gefunden.
Barracuda STBD3000200 - Festplatte - 3 TB
Kann ich da zu schlagen oder gibt es hier auch Retail- und Bulkprodukte?
Software oder ähnliches brauche ich für die Festplatte doch nicht und die Halterung sind im Gehäuse.
Hab ich etwas übersehen oder kann ich einkaufen?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Das geht auch günstiger, außerdem weiß ich nicht ob der Händler seriös ist:

Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die habe ich als externe Platte, finde ich sehr gut und schnell. Allerdings steigen die Ausfallraten von HDD's mit der Kapazität an.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Seriös weiss ich nicht, aber die mir die Asus GTX 670 DC2T liefern können^^

Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD3000200) | Geizhals Deutschland (STBD3000200)
Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (ST3000DM001)
Der zweite Link ist der von dir, da dachte ich, das wäre ein anderes Modell wegen der Nummer am Ende.
Aber wenns das Gleiche ist, spar ich natürlich etwas Geld.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, einfach die günstigste Variante kaufen. Es sei denn Du brauchst eine Hochglanzverpackung, Handbuch und sonen Kram.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Kabel habe ich und mehr brauch ich eigentlich nicht.
Dachte nur erst das wäre noch eine ganz andere Platte, da blickt ich nie durch

Sie ist aber nun schon bestellt und hoffe sie kommt Montag oder Dienstag an.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Klingt gut  Feedback wäre prima


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Vielleicht gibt es sogar nur Feedback ohne Problem gequängel, das wäre mal total irre


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Festplatte ist leider noch nicht da, ist aber heute verschickt worden.

Trotzdem noch eine Frage
Wollte jetzt an den Kühlern mal rumstellen, damit das ganze etwas leiser wird und weniger staubsaugt.

1) Core Temp habe ich als Programm runtergeladen, sollte ich dazu noch etwas installieren?

2) Das Mainboard soll eine eigene Lüftersteuerung haben, genauso wie das Gehäuse. Hab ich die Lüfter dann nur falsch angeschlossen oder muss ich da noch etwas machen? (Asrock Z77 Pro4 / Anidees AI6)

3) Wie mach ich das am besten mit dem Runteregeln der Kühler? Nicht das mit etwas abraucht.


Edit:

Angeschlossen ist...

CPU-Kühler - über - CPU_FAN1
Hinterer Lüfter - über - CHA_FAN1
(Ist ein 4Pin-Anschluss, der Stecker allerdings nur 3Pin ich frag mich jetzt welcher Dorn frei gelassen werden soll. Der untere Pin ist GND, was soweit ich weiss die Erdung sein soll?!)
Vorderer Lüfter - über - CHA_FAN2

CHA_FAN1/2 unterstützen laut Mainboardhandbuch Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Einfach ins Bios gehen und die Target Temperatur einstellen. Die findest du im Bereich Monitoring.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also die CPU Temperatur kann ich festlegen, hab ich jetzt bei 50°C gelassen. Liegt momentan bei 30°C.
Den CPU Kühler kann ich von der Drehzahl auch automatisch einstellen, nur wird dann nach einem Level(1-9) gefragt, also doch nicht automatisch?

Beim Gehäuse ebenso. Leider ist der hintere Lüfter nur 3Pin, somit funktioniert die Steuerung nicht. Oder kann ich auf den Pin für GND weglassen?
Die sollen auch automatisch laufen, es wird aber nach einem Level gefragt. Die Temperatur habe ich auch dort bei 50°C belassen.

Akustisch merke ich allerdings noch keinen unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Stell mal die höchstmögliche Temperatur ein und den kleinsten Level.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Welches Board hast Du gleich wieder? Kannst Du statt eines Levels auch einen Wert von 1-255 einstellen? Dann würde ich die Option nehmen, dann regelt der Lüfter noch weiter runter.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Mainboard Asrock Z77 Pro4 / Gehäuse Anidees AI6

Nein kann nur Level einstellen.
Ab wann wird es denn für die CPU unangenehm?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wenn ich mir recht erinnere kannst du maximal 65° einstellen. Die CPU kann mehr vertragen.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Bis 70°C ist unbedenklich für die CPU.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

CPU FAN Level1 -> 730RPM
CHA FAN 1 Level1 -> 1400RPM (Pin-Belegung [X]Speed Control - [X]Speed - [X]+12V - [ ]GND)
CHA FAN 2 Level1 -> 600 RPM

Also es ist jetzt flüsterleise.
Warum sich der FAN1 nicht regeln läßt weiss ich nicht.
Wenn die Lüfter auf "automatisch" eingestellt sind und ich "Level1" angegeben habe, drehen die dann auch höher, wenn der Sommer doch noch kommt oder ist dann Maximum Level1?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Der CHA_FAN1 ist ein 4pin Anschluss, oder? Dann kannst Du damit auch nur einen 4pin PWM Lüfter regeln, ein 3pin Lüfter läuft da volles Rohr.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Dann leg ich den auf den Power Fan um das ist ein 3Pin und regel den Manuell.

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen brauch ich wohl keinen weiteren Lüfter aber dann denk ich dran und kauf ein 4Pin


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Der power Fan wird überhaupt nicht geregelt.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, entweder kaufst Du einen PWM Lüfter, oder ein 3pin Y-Kabel  und klemmst beide Lüfter an den CHA_FAN2 Anschluss.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Hmmmm
Das Gehäuse (Anidees AI6) hat selber auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung aber die sind so gut, deren Lüfterkabel reichen nicht mal bis zu den Pins, hatte gehofft da noch etwas hinzubekommen. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, dass die Dämmung für mich subjektiv garnichts bringt. Ob ich das Gehäuse auf habe oder zu, es klingt gleich. Leiser ja aber das Gehäuse hat wohl doch keine Wirkung.

Wenn die Lüfter auf "automatisch" eingestellt sind und ich "Level1"  angegeben habe, drehen die dann auch höher, wenn der Sommer doch noch  kommt oder ist dann Maximum Level1?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter auf "automatisch" eingestellt sind und ich "Level1"  angegeben habe, drehen die dann auch höher, wenn der Sommer doch noch  kommt oder ist dann Maximum Level1?


 
Sobald die CPU auf 65° kommt dreht der Lüfter hoch.
Du kannst es doch einfach ausprobieren indem du Prime95 laufen lässt.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Guten Abend,

die Festplatte (Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) ist da und ich habe sie mit nem SATA 6GB (kleiner hatte ich nicht) an mein Mainboard (Asrock Z77 Pro4) angeschlossen. PC gestartet festplatte hat Treiber installiert, ich habe sie aber nicht sehen können. Dann viel mir ein, dass ein Stromkabel zum Netzteil vielleicht noch sinnvoll gewesen wäre Das habe ich dann noch angebastelt aber jetzt kann ich trotzdem nicht auf die Platte zu greifen.

Muss ich im BIOS da noch etwas einstellen?

Edit: im BIOS kann ich die Platte nicht sehen genauso wie im "Computer" unter Windows.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Läuft die Platte denn an? 

Vermutlich musst Du sie aber nur formatieren: Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Da sollte die Platte sichtbar sein, und da kannst Du sie auch formatieren.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ahh nach etwas klicken hab ich es wie du geschrieben hast hinbekommen, sie ist nun sichtbar und funktioniert.
Ich werde dich informieren, wie das mit der Geschwindigkeit, Lautstärke etc. ist.

Nochmal eine Frage zur SSD, du sagtest anfangs ich soll nochmal irgendetwas testen und hier reinstellen. Wegen dem AHCI im BIOS wird die SSD damit angezeigt aber du sagtest das kann man testen ob das so ist. Wie mach ich das denn?!

Achso und zweite Frage, wie stelle ich das mit einem Raid-System am günstigsten an?
Ich dachte mir, dass ich von der 3TB HDD ne Spiegelung auf eine 1Tb externe HDD machen könnte.
Also das immer wenn ich die anschließe automatisch ein Backup erstellt wird von bestimmten Ordnern.
Hab hier im Forum schon was zum Lesen gefunden, hast du sonst nicht etwas zum Lesen oder nen Tipp?!


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Super, dass es jetzt funktioniert  Du kannst ja mal einen HD Tune  Screenshot hier posten.

Du meinst, ob AHCI aktiv ist? Da kannst Du mal den AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online laufen lassen, und das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die SSD

Die HDD ist noch am laufen. Hab das Programm nur installiert und gestartet oder musste ich da bei den beiden Programmen vorher noch etwas einstellen, von der Festplatte die getestet werden soll abgesehen?


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Bei der SSD passt alles  Du kannst noch den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber installieren, musst Du aber nicht (einen Unterschied merkt man eh nur in Benchmarks): Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase

Bei den Programmen musst Du vorher nichts einstellen, einfach durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die HDD

Das klingt doch super wenn soweit alles in Ordnung ist, hoffe hier natürlich auch.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, sieht auch super aus  Die Seagate ist schon verdammt schnell, hier zum Vergleich eine (für eine HDD ebenfalls schnelle) Samsung HD103SJ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Was mich sehr positiv bis jetzt überrascht, dass die Platte beim Benchmark nicht zu hören war, der eine Turbolüfter ist lauter. Von meiner alten Platte war ich das Dröhnen gewöhnt, da dachte man im Gehäuse startet ein Flugzeug.....


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen, meine ist ebenfalls unhörbar  Leider sind die Temperaturen (als externe Platte) sehr hoch, wenn man längere Zeit Daten kopiert. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Was heißt bei dir extrem hoch?
Im Winter ist das doch gut, hast du ne Heizung


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Extrem hoch heißt bis knapp 80°C   Auf Dauer kann das für eine HDD nicht gesund sein, zum Glück habe ich nur selten längere Kopiersessions, sonst hätte ich sie vermutlich umgetauscht. Liegt aber daran, dass Seagate die HDD einfach nur in einen Haufen Plastik ohne wirkliche Belüftung eingepackt hat. Keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei gedacht haben  Da hätte man schon etwas in Richtung Heatpipes oder sonstige Wärmeableitung machen sollen  Aber bei der internen sollte das kein Problem sein, v.a. nicht, wenn Du einen Frontlüfter im Gehäuse hast, der der HDD immer kühle Luft zufächelt.

Aber als Sitzkissen prima  Meine Hämorrhoiden sind schon viel besser


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

ca. 40°C soll laut Google für HDDs optimal sein


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Also 80°C sind wirklich heftig, da kocht dein Morgenkaffee aber wirklich dauerhaft.
Beim PC Start fliegen meine Fensterchen jetzt übrigens auch nicht mehr zusammen 24 Sekunden bis zum Passwortlogin.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Beim PC Start fliegen meine Fensterchen jetzt übrigens auch nicht mehr zusammen 24 Sekunden bis zum Passwortlogin.



Super  Seit wann ist das so? Hast Du den RapidStorage Treiber installiert oder wie`?


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Nein ich habe nix weiter verändert. Vielleicht nur genauer die Zeitgestoppt, vorher habe ich PW-Eingabe glaube ich noch mit gestoppt.

Funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem RAID-System wie ich mir das denke?

Also von der 3TB intern auf externe 1TB automatisches Backup, wenn sie angeschlossen wird?!

Edit:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/mainboards/intel-rapid-storage-technologie/
Welchen Download nehme ich dort denn? Den --> ?"F6-Treiber 6 Series Chipset Boards Win 8, 7 (64 Bit)"


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*



Pixelschleuder2012 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase
> Welchen Download nehme ich dort denn? Den --> ?"F6-Treiber 6 Series Chipset Boards Win 8, 7 (64 Bit)"



Entweder den Treiber oder das Komplettpaket. Du kannst dann ja mal schauen, ob beim AS SSD Benchmark mehr Punkte rauskommen.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links ist alt und rechts ist nach der Installation, für mich sieht es eher nach normalen Schwankungen aus.


Was meinste zu meiner Frage??
""Funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem RAID-System wie ich mir das denke?

Also von der 3TB intern auf externe 1TB automatisches Backup, wenn sie angeschlossen wird?!""


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Von dem ganzen RAID-Kram habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich sichere einfach ab und zu auf eine externe Platte.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Habe ich bis jetzt auch getan, nur werden gelöschte Dateien aus dem Backup leider nicht mit entfernt, das ist immer etwas störend. Ich werde mich mal durchlesen und evtl. kann ich ja sogar mal was klugen hierzu beisteuern.


----------



## Timsu (28. Juli 2012)

Raid erhöht nur die Verfügbarkeit aber nicht die Datensicherheit und ersetzt somit kein Backup.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Wie meinst du das?
In den Rechner kann ich bis zu 8 HDDs stecken, das hab ich doch die Verfügbarkeit.
Also muss ich die automatische Spiegelung mittels einem Programm herstellen?


----------



## Timsu (28. Juli 2012)

Die Daten sind durch Raid immer verfügbar, selbst wenn eine Festplatte ausfällt. Dies ist besonders für Server wichtig.
Allerdings ist wenn du Ausversehen eine Datei löscht oder das durch einen Virus passiert auch auf deiner Spiegelplatte alles weg.
Für die meisten Heimanwender ist es ausreichend, wenn man zwei externe Platten hat, die Daten werden abwechselnd wöchentlich manuell gesichert und die Platte in den Schrank gestellt.
Dort ist sie sicherer vor Blitzschlägen als intern im PC.


----------



## Pixelschleuder2012 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ok dann werde ich meine externen Platten mal organisieren. Dank dir


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spiele PC für etwa 1500€*

Ein Freund von mir produziert Dupstep und House Musik, der hat ein RAID mit 10 Platten und 20 TB, für den ist es katastrophal wenn nach einem Monat Arbeit für einen Kunden auch nur eine Platte ausfällt und er neu anfangen muss. Deshalb braucht er RAID. 
Ich begnüge mich mit meiner externen Platte, da wird jeden Monat oder vor einem gefährlichen OC Projekt drauf gespeichert.


----------

